# Malawi Gold ScrOG with Magenta Kessil



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is what I am doing:

Holy Smoke Malawi Gold Regular Seed from Attitude
Modified Lordjin Tote 
Flora Nova Bloom (Scottyballs method)
RO Water
Kessil H350 Magenta LED
1 to 4 6500K CFLs as needed during veg.

Blue Labs pH pen
Blue Labs ppm pen
Fans
Timers
power outlets

Welcome and enjoy,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

Feb 4, 2012 - OK - I dropped the Malawi seed in a prepared rockwool cube and placed the cube in a dark warm closet.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

For six days I paced and checked the rockwool cube  nothing. 

On the seventh day (Feb 10, 2012) I had a beautiful African baby!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

I didn't have the Lordjin Tote system built yet so I built a temporary system out of a net pot and 5 gallon bucket:







It has an air-stone and a small water pump in the bucket and the water shoots across and lands in the shot glass, overflows and pours over the Hydroton. The light is a 5500 K CFL from Home Depot because they do not have 6500K bulbs (what the...). The light is mounted on an old tripod.

I have another air-stone in the tupperware with Hydroton, water, and H2O2 to clean them.

Look Ma - I'm growing medicine!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

SO now that the baby is OK I can get to work on the Lordjin tote. If you are wondering what a Lordjin tote is you can search for Lordjin on RIU and read his Babe and Dank OG ridden journals - great stuff.

Of course I was going to do all of this on the cheep because I know a better way...

So instead of getting a big pump and using PVC and sprinklers, I built a watering system with my tiny pump and a ring of tubing with holes punched in it.

LJT Version 1 watering ring:








The two blue air-stones are from PetSmart. They keep floating!

The LJT assembled:








Notice the pie tin reflector - I polished it up with some mothers metal polish - it was very shiny!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

I am growing inside this time because my Mr Goo was covered with little caterpillars:









Do you see it?


----------



## ourkansaw (Apr 27, 2012)

Subbed! I've really wanted to grow an African sativa sometime, so I'll be interested to see how this one turns out.

That's not a feminized seed, right, so you're just crossing your fingers and hoping it's a lady?

EDIT: Shit, I just realized you didn't say it was open to comments. Sorry, I forgot about that rule!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome Ark! Please comment away. You are my first subscriber - I am honored


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

The watering ring plus the big net pot was not getting enough water to the roots so I modified the watering system to pour the water over the top of the Hydroton:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

Still looking OK, but the leaves were not as dark green. I needed better sprinklers, which meant I had to get a new pump, PVC pipe, and sprinklers. I did not use any glue on the pipes, they fit together tightly and I did not want any toxic glues in the water. Drilled and threaded the holes in the PVC for a perfect fit with the 360 degree micro sprinkler heads:








Installed:









I also got some good air stones and a fly strip (which is always getting stuck to something and gets gooey crap on anything it touches).
I put it all back together under two 6500K CFLs (Ace Hardware) with reflectors and the Kessil H350 and let her rip. The lights and sprinklers were all controlled with timers and I was set!

New setup:


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

I expected to see her go nuts with exploding growth. Instead she seemed to get more and more distressed. The pH was 8! I got some Mad Farmer pH down and started using it instead of vinegar. I also learned that CalMag raises your pH.
There was a thread in RIU where a guy was growing his seedlings in bubbling cups with just water until they were clone sized and then he put them in his tote. So I dug her out of the Hydroton trying not to break any roots (a couple did break that were stuck to the Hydroton) and I removed most of the rockwool and set here in a coil of wire suspended in a bubbling cup to try and revive her. I also turned off the LED.

Bubbling cup:








This seemed like it would work better until I had some nice roots. I also needed to get a new smaller net pot for the tote that would allow more water to reach the roots from below.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

The next day when I went to check on her, the cup was dry! I did not realize that that air stone I had would totally blow away all of the water so quickly.
So I needed to modify the cup setup. No problem, I&#8217;ll just gently set the rockwool and baby in the res water, fill the cup, take the baby out of the res water &#8211; Oh, look, her stem snapped right off at the base of the rockwool &#8211; FUCK!!!!!
So now I am screwed. I angrily ripped open the rockwool and stuck the stem in between the two halves and squeezed it back together. I stuck the murdered baby in a shot glass of res water and stuck her on a window sill to die.









Oh well. I prepared another cube of rockwool, dropped in a Holy Smokes Mulanje seed, stuck it in my new smaller net pot and waited.








Maybe this will be better


----------



## LemonAssistance (Apr 27, 2012)

sorry for your loss, hope the next is a success!


----------



## ourkansaw (Apr 27, 2012)

Awww man, I was really excited about that one! Better luck next time...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

Do not be sad fellow growers - it gets better!

Hey Lemon - are you in WA?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

So I am waiting patiently for the Holy Smoke Mulanje Sativa seed to pop and something cool is happening.

The thing is, the dead baby started growing again and so I moved it to a bigger cup and added a small aquarium bubbler. It is just a little silicone tube with a line of bubbles coming out - I added a brass nozzle to the end of the tube to weigh it down and keep it at the bottom of the cup. And guess what  the baby kept growing! 

After a week I opened the rockwool cube in the tote and the Mulanje seed had not popped. So I took the dud seed out of the tote and replaced it with the resuscitated Malawi baby (Thursday March 1, 2012). I put the Mulanje seed in a paper towel and it never popped.

I changed out the 360 degree sprinkler heads in the tote with 90 degree heads and I pointed them at the net pot. Then I moved the Malawi baby back to the tote under the 5500K CFL.


----------



## Syn311 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm subbed!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

After 10 days in the tote the Malawi baby started to show some nice growth:








And look at the roots she was spreading across the Hydroton:








She was happy in the dialed-in tote!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome Syn311!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

Got a timer for the sprinklers, changed the CFL to a 6500K I found at Ace Hardware, and got some good nutes.

She seems much happier. Maybe the LED is just too strong for seedlings?

Day 33:


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

She seems to be on "automatic" now and all I need to do is check the nutes and the pH (which keeps going up). The hydroton seems to be keeping wet and I can see a root coming out of the bottom of the net pot!

Day 37 top view:


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

pH today is back up to 6.2 so I added a few drops of pH down. I added another 110W 6500 K CFL (making two) and I am trying the H350 Magenta Kessil LED. Calibrated the Blue Lab pH pen because I was getting weird readings. Now it is working correctly!

DAY 38 TOP:








And here is my first try at dry ice hash:








I used a 220 micron bag so I got more green in it than I wanted but it sure tastes like good ole hash from back in the day 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

Everything is going nicely. I turned the net pot so the bigger leaves would be under the CFLs. You can see the magenta LED color.

Day 40 TOP:


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

She (I hope) is growing much faster now. I do not know if it is the two CFLs or the LED or the nutes but I like it!

Day 41 Top:








Day 41 Side:








I am starting to wonder if this is really a Sativa - this is how I expected the leaves to look:








I have asked some of the gurus and they say the young leaves always look different than the mature leaves. Although I did grow some Hawaiian Sativa back in the day and it had skinny leaves right from the start!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2012)

Still growing fine!


Day 42 Top:








Day 42 Side:


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

kewl grow, i been eyein up soem Malawi from Malberry ... im subbed for this one

those are deff sativa leaves


----------



## ourkansaw (Apr 28, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> kewl grow, i been eyein up soem Malawi from Malberry ... im subbed for this one
> 
> those are deff sativa leaves


Agreed, your leaves look more like the sativa I was expecting with my Super Silver (which is supposed to be 90% sativa), but mine look pure indica compared to yours:



With that to compare, yours look very sativa, right??


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Ark - Yes your leaves do look more Indica but the plant shape is very bushy like Sativa: 








Can't wait to see what your flowers look like!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2012)

So I ignored her for one day because I thought everything was running so smoothly I could just let her run and check on her less - wrong!

Day44 wilt:








Here are all of the bad things that could have caused it:

Res temps were high 
My air pump was very hot so I put a fan blowing directly on the air pump. Now it runs cool and I do not have any high temp issues in my res.

pH was high
The pH can just go way up all of a sudden. One of the threads on here talked about taking the pH to 5.5 and letting it rise up to 6.2 and then lowering it again (usually takes about a week). That way your plant can access the different nutes available at different pH levels.

Clogged sprinkler head
One of my sprinklers had some pvc shavings stuck inside from the assembly. I cleaned it out and it works great now.

She perked back up:

Day 44 top:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2012)

She is looking much better today! I raised the LED a little higher to see if it is the light that is causing the wilt. I took a second tote lid with a hole and put on top of the first tote lid to prevent light from getting in the res.


Day 45 top:









Day 45 nodes:









Day 45 side:









Wilt returned that night?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2012)

The roots are getting longer and showing good fishbone. They look a little brown so I asked Lordjin if they were OK and he said I was fine - whew:

Roots:








And here is a top shot with the second tote lid on top:








Adjusted the pH back down to 5.6. Keeping the ppm around 600.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2012)

I am vegging:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2012)

Did not get any plant pics these days, but I did get this:

Beer Slushy







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2012)

She keeps growing! I turned off the LED because I did not think it was helping. Turned it back on and raised it to see if that works better.

Day 50 top:








Side:








Macro:








Top with LED:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## pacificarage (Apr 29, 2012)

Such a clean set-up! I love it. It makes me want to start doing hydro. Subbed.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome Pacific! Thanks for the compliment. I am hoping to go with a stainless steel tank when I save up enough money.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2012)

No big changes but she is getting bigger. I took the extra tote lid back off because I was woried I would not be able to remove it soon since the plant was getting bigger. I think I will cut it in half so I can slide each half on from the sides.

Day 51 Top Natural Light:








Top LED and CFL Light:








Side:








Macro:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2012)

Did my res change today. I use my little pump from the 5 gallon setup and throw it in my res and pump the water out to my 5 gallon bucket. It is slow and easy and I can get most of the water out of the res.

Day 52 Top Natural Light








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2012)

This was a freebie seed from my Attitude order. Thank you Nick at Holy Smoke for having such cool seeds!

Holy Smoke Malawi Gold Regular Seed:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi All,

Here is what I was doing before I changed to the Scottyballs method.

Here is what I put in my res:
- 7 gallons RO water
- 12 ml Pro-TeKt
- 30 ml Sensi A
- 30 ml Sensi B
- 30 ml H2O2 3%
- 3 ml JungleJuice Micro (for zinc)
- 2 ml JungleJuice Grow (like Cal-Mag)
- 3 ml SuperThrive
- 2 ml Mad Farmer Get Down pH

Results: 900 ppm and 5.4 pH - Darn! I was shooting for 600ppm and 5.8.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2012)

She seems to be a little ruffled from the res change. I was worried about the low pH but one of the gurus here said to just leave it and let it ride back up to 6 on its own. I am trusting him!

Day 53 LED and CFL light:







Cheers,
Mo

Edit: The leaves look funny because I was blowing a fan at the plant and it was bending the leaves.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2012)

April 3rd - She seems to like the low pH and is really starting to grow fast. Took several pictures today.

Top Natural Light:








Side:








Side LED:








Roots - they look brown but it is just the way the flash gets absorbed by all of the root hairs. They actually look white to the naked eye:








Macro 1:








Macro 2:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2012)

She is starting to get big. I need to cleen out my cabinet so I can set up the screen and block all of the light for when I go 12/12. Right now I am using 18/6. I cut the second tote lid in half and added metal tape to the bottom tote lid to block light where the two halves do not meet completely.

Day 55 Top view natural light:








Side view:








Light setup:








Macro:








Tote lid halves and seam:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 29, 2012)

NIce.. im subbed! do you like your led?? i have a H600 solar storm.. its a banger.. ahhaha but cuz wait to follow up on iyour grow

+rep


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi HW - My Kessil is bright and it runs cool and 90 watts of draw. I just started 12/12 today so I do not know what the results are yet. When I got the light in December I put it over a house plant for a couple days and saw amazing results so I think it should work great. I also like the fact that with the CFLs removed for flower, my cabinet is staying cool!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi,

I'm about to start Malawi as well, I'll be using contained organic soil blend outdoors for the project. Because this strain grows similar in structure to industrial hemp and does not produce big, I intend on doing 6 footers to finish off indoors due to 16-20 week flower length.

Should be a fun project, and I'm looking forward to following your grow as well.
Peace!


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 30, 2012)

i cant wait to see how the plant produces!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2012)

Working on cabinet got a picture from day 59:

Day 59 Top Natural:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2012)

Got the cabinet finished enough to move her in. It is not fully finished but the lights are in there so the plants needs to be in there!

Cabinet before:








Cabinet after:








Day 60 Top Natural:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 30, 2012)

what type of light to you plan on flowering with? i bet thats gonna be the young kush pack piece


----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 30, 2012)

Pretty cool, never seen a Malawi grow

subbed


----------



## ourkansaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking real good. I hope you have the lights a lot closer than the look in that last picture. Like maybe 1-2 inches from the top? That plant is gonna be huge enough as it is, might as well try to minimize stretching at this point.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

> what type of light to you plan on flowering with? i bet thats gonna be the young kush pack piece


I have started 12/12 and I am using the Kessil H350 Magenta LED. What is a young kush pack piece?



> Pretty cool, never seen a Malawi grow
> 
> subbed


Welcome JLM! I am excited to grow a landrace sativa also 




> Looking real good. I hope you have the lights a lot closer than the look in that last picture. Like maybe 1-2 inches from the top? That plant is gonna be huge enough as it is, might as well try to minimize stretching at this point.


Hi Ark - wait until you see the pictures coming up! Yes the cabinet has been refined several times after the pictures above.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Got the cabinet finished enough to move her in. It is not fully finished but the lights are in there so the plants needs to be in there!
> 
> Cabinet before:
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89RH475eZYc

Doesn't look like Malawi at all, why so short and broad?.


----------



## MrRush69 (May 1, 2012)

Nice work so far, good to see african strains are still on the map. I haven't been able to find Gold in South Africa for years. Even Durban Poison has been extremely hard to find, and most of the time its Swazi. If i can say one thing about African strains is that they should be grown outdoors. They are all monsters! Swazi, Transkei, DP, MGold & the Mozambique Monster(Not real name, cause nobody i met knows either). I think the reason for it looking the way it does could be down to the fact the stem was damaged early in its career. I think early stress can cause plants to show very unusual characteristics in later growth. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

Hey SB1,

I had the same concerns when I saw the first leaves. However I have talked to some seasoned growers and they tell me it is just the first leaves that are broad like this. You can already start to see how the top leaves are looking more sativa. When I was trying to find examples to confirm the strain I could not find anything that looked like mine. However, there are not any pictures out there that show the whole grow cycle, just bud shots. So we will need to wait and see. 

I also sent some pics to Nick at Holy Smoke and he says it looks right.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

> Nice work so far, good to see african strains are still on the map. I haven't been able to find Gold in South Africa for years. Even Durban Poison has been extremely hard to find, and most of the time its Swazi. If i can say one thing about African strains is that they should be grown outdoors. They are all monsters! Swazi, Transkei, DP, MGold & the Mozambique Monster(Not real name, cause nobody i met knows either). I think the reason for it looking the way it does could be down to the fact the stem was damaged early in its career. I think early stress can cause plants to show very unusual characteristics in later growth. Hope all goes well!


I was wondering what effect the beheading was going to have on this plant. I figured it would go male on me (still could). I have a clone that I moved outside three days ago and it is just starting to recover from the shock. I expect it to grow 15 feet and be ready in December! I just need to know how to keep the caterpillars from infesting my buds like they did with the Mr Goo.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

Still adding to the cabinet. I couldn't figure out how to mount the CFLs and be able to adjust them as needed. Then I got the bright idea to use adjustable shower curtain rods.


Full shot of cabinet:








New light setup - 4 100 W 6500K CFLs and Kessil LED:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

Well she is really starting to stretch! Looks a little scraggley! I wonder if I should top her?

Asked Uncle Ben where to top her:








Day 62:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

Here are the seeds I got from Attitude:

Product: Holy Smoke Seeds Mulanje Gold Regular
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 12 Seeds
Quantity: 1

Product: UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Afghan Haze 33
Quantity: 1

Product: FREE Holy Smoke 2 x Malawi Gold Reg
2 x Mozambique Poison Reg
2 x Mulanje Gold Reg
Quantity: 1

Pics:
















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

She is still growing fine and I defintely want to top her. Then I can get a clone for outside and I can spread the mother out more under the screen of green!

Day 63 LED light only:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

OK - Here goes!

Clone tool area:








Before:








After:








Mother:








Top/Clone:








That was tense! Now I need to make a cloner big enough for the top/clone!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

Figured out a way to get that big clone setup in a dome. Put two clear totes together and clamped them together with big clips:


Cloner:









Here is how I light the clone - I put two 5500K CFLs in socket plugs and plugged those in a power bar. I placed the power bar on the top of the cloner with the lights facing up (tried it sideways but the lights were too hot for the plastic IMO). Then I covered the lights with a blue tote.


Cloner with lights:















The clone/top is upright and not a bit wilty!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

the dome is unnecesary


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

All I needed was a little table!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

beautiful!! put a fan on them bitches hahah


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

Two more shower curtain rods and I have a support for my screen:










Top view:









Side view:









Clone:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

good lookin manee... bushyy


----------



## Chuck420 (May 1, 2012)

you do need a fan it would help it a lot.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

word
jhkjkjbgjhgvkyhfgvkiss-ass


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

While I was cleaning out my cupboard for the grow I came accross this:












It is so much better when you have one of these!  hehe 

I think I should hook my fans up to it.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

that bitch is older than dirt! hahah never even seeen one


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

It is what they used in the 60/70's to control lights using your speaker signal. When you played music, the lights would change along with the change in sound frequencies. The lights were in these speaker sized boxes and had prism plastic lenses in front that would make the lights have cool open polygon shapes. I found it at a garage sale years ago. Can't wait to hook it up.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

will the plugs be the same for the lights? lol


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

500 watts per channel. I could hook up three 400 W HIDs and have them dance to the music I play for my girl!


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

The Clone/top is loving the cloner tote setup:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

Not enough growth for screen yet so I will LST until it is ready:










Put clone/top outside in the shade to start getting it accustomed to the sun.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

if i LST out door plants could i minipulate it to grow almost like a vine "?


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Yes, it was developed for outdoor growing to keep plant height low and develop more tops. Indoor is a very recent process for MJ.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

She is really using up the res water fast now. I think I will need to add a second res to make it easier to deal with the water during flower and ScrOG.


Day 70:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

This whole second res idea got me thinking about having a shelf instead of a table. This way I can slide the second res under the first one. I need to add some plumbing to the top res so I can transfer the water:


Bulkhead:















Drilling holes:








Installation:








Cupboard with shelf:








New plumbing:









I cleaned everything while I had the tote apart. Cleaned the sprinkler heads, pipes, filters, pumps, airstones and tubing... Everything works like new!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

She loves the new system! I can add water every day easily and check the nutes and add nutes - this is great.


Day 74 Top View:








pH 5.4
ppm 1000 Flora Nova Bloom (Scottyballs method)


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

OK - some of the gurus on RIU said I might get algae from using clear tubing so I went with an upgrade. Plants like copper and my whole house uses copper plumbing so I custom built some copper pipes for my baby.



New plumbing:








Whole system:









Day 76 growth:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

I love these big fan leaves - they are huge!


Leaf Macro:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Well I have much more growth now and several heads. I think it is time to put the Kessil to the test. What do you think?


Kessil H350 Magenta LED:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

gotcya!! sorry it's taken a while to find your thread!  added to my 25 subscriptions 

SWEET AS MO!!!


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Welcome FlowaMasta! I am glad you took time out of your busy grow to come by. You and Lordjin have really helped me get this far. I hope the results are worthwhile!


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

I'm sure they will be, when are doing the Flip??


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Coming soon to a thread near you!


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

What happened to day 77? I do not know!

OK - I am getting ready to flip to 12/12. I have started by changing the lights to 16/8. I will keep changing by 2 hours till I reach 12/12. I put the screen back in and I will keep LSTing until I think she has filled in enough.

Day 78 Top Natural:








Day 78 Angle Natural:








The clone/top is showing nice big root nubs at 2 weeks since topping.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

I hung some more black plastic to keep my 12/12 dark cycle truly dark. I usually go out to see her at night so now I need to make sure I go out there only when the lights are on. Changed the timer to 14/10.

No new pictures of my girl but I do have one of my favorite pictures from FlowaMasta's grow:








Pretty awesome!


I cant wait to see what my Sativa does in this grow setup!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Here is a picture of Mr Goo, which I planted from seed last August and harvested in October:








The bugs really loved her!


----------



## HinduWiff (May 2, 2012)

damn nice bro!! i posted my grow under the indoor growing thread


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

I love your SolarStorm!


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Been leaving her mostly alone except for res maintenance. I keep trying to figure out how to get stuff in the right places in the screen.

Top with LED on and flash:








Angle no lights flash:








Side after some under screen clipping:








I am in 12/12 - OMG!!!!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

Journals looking shweeet Mo  lol, thanks for the ol' memories back there, wow, all dried and in jars now, what a weird feeling loving it aswell, at the moment though, i'm smoking a cocktail mix of my outdoor and indoor together, what a smashing mix, mrs complains it's too strong hehe


----------



## MrRush69 (May 3, 2012)

This grow is really clean. I like the ScRoG method. I think people who experiment and adapt different growing techniques really do a lot for the hobby. My grow is pretty standard, but i really want to do things outdoor. LED lights are still a hotly contested subject, When i see grows that use them they look like they work? The ill read a thread by someone who swears against them. I wish someone would just put it to bed. Turning the timers to 12/12 is one of the best feeling ever!


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2012)

> Turning the timers to 12/12 is one of the best feeling ever!


I am totally freaking!!! I am not sure why, I just keep expecting the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I am totally freaking!!! I am not sure why, I just keep expecting the Spanish Inquisition!


you have added your flower nutes Mo??  can't wait for this ride


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2012)

I have been using the Scottyballs method where I only use Flora Nova Bloom the whole time. So yes I am using Bloom nutes! Have you ever used GH FNB? It is like mud! She seems to like it.


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I have been using the Scottyballs method where I only use Flora Nova Bloom the whole time. So yes I am using Bloom nutes! Have you ever used GH FNB? It is like mud! She seems to like it.


, sorry, bit confused, what u mean the whole time?? no i haven't used flora nova, i'm only educated in cyco, had good results throughout, but looking for something different soon, heard about the 2 part flora nova series.....nice and strong


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2012)

This is the stuff:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

ahh good stuff, so you just started using this stuff right?? u were using something else for veg?? i just got confused you saying you used bloom the whole time (scottyballs method or sumthin)


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2012)

Here are some pics from Mr Goo 


Early Flowers:








Node Buds:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta,

Yeah I was using Advanced Sensi A&B, Jungle Juice Grow and Micro, CalMag, ProTekt, Mad Farmer pH Down...

Now I just use H2O2, Superthrive, and GH Flora Nova Bloom. Look up Scottyballs thread. He uses a waterfarm (a pre-made system like yours), Flora Nova Bloom, and ScrOG to get a pound a plant.

This is what his roots looked like afterwards:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2012)

Hi All,

I am always fiddling with my setup and I felt like she needed more light so I added two 2700K CFLs and a UV CFL.

pH 5.8
ppm 1040


Day 5 Flower Top:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## pacificarage (May 3, 2012)

Holy crap! Those are some insane roots!


----------



## flowamasta (May 4, 2012)

looking sweet Mo' any pre-flowers yet?? test that new samsung out ey


----------



## HinduWiff (May 4, 2012)

that root system made my jaw drop


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

liking the scrog
am a mag plus user and trying scrog 1st time.
having few issues on screen and damaging plants. will read through this journal see if can pick up few tips.
have lil early weekend rep


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2012)

Hey MDB,
I was having the same problem with breaking the leaves. You might want to use a larger screen size. I also used LST to spread the plant out before I started using the screen.
This is my first ScrOG also! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2012)

Hi All,
She is drinking water but the nutes and pH have not changed.

pH 5.8
ppm 1040


Day 6 with lights:










After I get some camera advice from FlowaMasta I will take some Macro shots of the tips.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AWnox (May 4, 2012)

Mohican awesome grow man, really interesting to see this strain grow, never ceases to amaze me how slow and patience required these sativas are to grow, your a very patient person. How long do you recon it'll be till harvest? guestimate?


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2012)

No idea - as long as it takes. I do have a clone I moved outside last week and it is starting to look like it is not going to perish!


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2012)

Here are the clone shots:


Clone day 20 - Outside for 4 days:








Clone day 22 - Outside for 6 days:









I also planted a tiny clone that was showing really big roots for such a tiny clipping. I will post pictures later.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 5, 2012)

Hey Mo! glad to see both your girls doing well, the clone may need some extra food in my opinion, i always give a feed after a week or so for the clones outside, except for the organics, they just got compost tea and water, plain and simple


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2012)

Thanks MDB!
You get better at handling the leaves and figuring out which parts will willingly bend and which ones would rather snap. I thought the screen was for weaving the branches through but it is actually there so you can spread the plant apart and get all of the node sites to grow their own colas up through the screen. I raised my screen today to compensate for some of the stretch. I also want some of the branches to get a little beefier.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2012)

Happy Cinco De Mayo everbody! Lick the salt, drink the Cuervo 1800 shot, bite the lime...yum 

So many chores today. Moved the screen up, moved the lights up, topped off the res, added a weird mix of nutes, aired out the steamy room, and installed my UVB CFL.

I took some pictures but my camera has had too many shots...or was that me? Anyway, I forgot to change the ISO setting from 3200 from my moon shots last night and ended up with some grainy pictures. Sorry...hic 


I need to go out and take some tonight with the tripod if it is not too drunk/buzzed hehe


Here is a shot of my micro clone to see what happens. It had some great roots coming out of the RW:








Top View Natural:








Screen before I moved it:








Screen after I moved it:








New UVB Tropical light:








I am going outside now to howl at the moon!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HinduWiff (May 5, 2012)

looking good manna.. i can see some substantial growth


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2012)

It is very exciting to see my plant do what I have seen in other grow journals. She is stretching for the lights! No flowers yet but it is early. I took some tip shots but they are ugly because of my aformentioned camera bungle. I will try and clean them up and post them.


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

go mo 

i wanna see the moon shots  bet you used the tripod and timer and all, gotta see that, i only played for a minute and got some decent zoomed shots, just don't go past 18x zoom past that is digital (checkered zone) and usually not as clear, but you could give it a go with the tripod it may help, i have done all my shots freehand, and usually on 80 iso (except things like the moon)....fun fun for everyone

get that Macro Krankin Mo' you will most certainly be impressed, there are sooo many settings to remember, but going the procedure you will remember key things, like macro  and iso, 2 most important, and if you use flash up close and it looks too bright, back the exposure time down, and make sure the iso is low ( 80-200 ) sepending on brigtness of lighting

Moon Shots


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2012)

Got the moon shot!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2012)

All kinds of stuff going on today! Last night I went outside to look at my organic nutes so I could tell Flowa what brand I was using and I took a look at my citrus tree that is getting ravaged by something. It had earwigs everywhere! I need to figure out how to get rid of them.

OK - back to today. 

Big Clone:
She continues to improve in appearance and vigor. She lost some fan leaves during the shock and is having a hard time getting reved up from just the tiny tip leaves. There are a few big fan leaves left and now ones are coming in so it won't be long. I am brewing some organic tea and I put the compost in my cheapo 220 micron bubble bag, dropped it in the 5 gallons of rainwater (what should the pH of tea be?), dropped in my little bubbler and it is happily brewing away.


Top before clone:








Clone:










Little Clone:
She is in a big barrel and the soil needed a good soaking so she got submerged in the process and covered with mud. I cleaned her off and we will see how she does. I hope the tea will help her explode.





Mother ScrOG:
She is growing OK. I feel like she is not going nuts like she should. I am going to change my nute measurements to EC instead of ppm. Here is what I added:


Sensi A,B - 3 ml each
1 ml superthrive
40 ml H2O2
30 ml Flora Nova Bloom
2 gallons of water

EC 1.9
pH 5.4

I just went in and moved some more heads and she seems to be liking the boost in nutes and the low pH!

Here are some pics from earlier:

Long exposure with just room light









With flash









Section of screen with flash









Tip macro (for FlowaMasta)









Now to plot my revenge against the earwigs!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2012)

Oh BTW - she is starting to get sticky and she smells like cloves!


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

First Photobucket held me up for a Pro membership and then RIU took a big dump. I have some catching up to do!

Here are my Day 9 - 12/12 notes.

Everything is good, I started tucking branches before I took some pics so it looks a little trampled. The outside clone looks better every day and I gave her some of the tea that has brewed for 24 hours.

EC - 1.9
pH - 5.4



Day 9 Angle








Day 9 Tip








Day 9 Stem








Day 9 Top








Clone Angle








Clone Top








Stinky Tea Bubbles








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DSB65 (May 8, 2012)

Looks good man....rep


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Tex!


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

It is nice to have all of the web stuff working right again.

Everything is growing great! Airing out the room because it is very humid. The temps outside today are nice and it is very sunny.  Moved the lights a little and lowered the LED a little. Took a clone, took pictures.

EC - 1.9
pH - 5.5


Indoor Top










Indoor Close










Indoor Side










Micro Clone Micro Growth










Visitor










Clone Top









Clone Side









Enjoy!
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 8, 2012)

she'll start flowering soon enough Mo  she's keeping you in suspense, god work Mo'


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

Trying to lose weight around this house is almost impossible with things like this around:


Dark Chocolate Brownies









Triple Chocolate Walnut Brownies









Mexican Chocolate Twinkie with Cherry Filling









MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

I clipped another small head from under the screen and decided to give it the clone treatment. Had a couple cubes soaking from last time and so I went for it. Clipped, dropped in water, got root gel tube, pulled the clipping out of the water and cut the stem at an angle, dipped it in the root gel, stuck it in a cube, squeezed out the water in the cube, dropped the cubed clone in my bubbler and put the bubbler in the clone dome.

It was all wilty for an hour but now it is nice and vigorous 



New Clone










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2012)

What? Look at all this. Am I subbed into this yet? I guess I am now.


----------



## flowamasta (May 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I clipped another small head from under the screen and decided to give it the clone treatment. Had a couple cubes soaking from last time and so I went for it. Clipped, dropped in water, got root gel tube, pulled the clipping out of the water and cut the stem at an angle, dipped it in the root gel, stuck it in a cube, squeezed out the water in the cube, dropped the cubed clone in my bubbler and put the bubbler in the clone dome.
> 
> It was all wilty for an hour but now it is nice and vigorous
> 
> ...


hey Mo, i gotta ask, why do you put it in a bubbler straight away? that would essentially wash away the root gel, the activation could be slowed. i always leave my clones for 24hrs after i plant into the rockwool to let the enzymes activate and root spores grow faster, just been the theory i have learnt. i have never seen this bubbler method, clones don't have any roots to begin with so as long as the cube has been pre soaked, it should be good for a few days atleast...it is like placing a rose in a glass of water, she will survive for a couple of days, but thats not starting any initial root growth, the water will keep her perky but not growing

good luck Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

Some people do it this way without any gel! The bubbles seem to be magic  Must be all the nitrogen in the air (85%).

Welcome LJ! Good to see you finally made it. Whattayathink? Reading your thread gave me the balls to try it (the grow and the thread). Thanks!


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Some people do it this way without any gel! The bubbles seem to be magic  Must be all the nitrogen in the air (85%).
> 
> Welcome LJ! Good to see you finally made it. Whattayathink? Reading your thread gave me the balls to try it (the grow and the thread). Thanks!


Fair enough! then by all means go for it  i wasn't aware of that simple fact.

*oh by the way, that's some seriously delicious looking brownies!!! you have made me very hungry. Dinner time*


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

Bubbles! Bubbles!


----------



## brahbrahbinks (May 9, 2012)

The kessil is a one hell of a light. 

2 and a half weeks in 


Hope you're having similar results, these things kick ass


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2012)

Good Job Binksy! It is funny, if you look at my top pictures closely there seems to be a ring of growth in the center. This sativa is a slow grower so I will just be patient and remember what LordJin's scrog looked like at this stage I was away today so no new pics. I am airing out the room because it got supper muggy. When I ran the refill res it took a while for the overflow to start returning water. She is a thirsty girl. Maybe I should throw some Southern Comfort in there hehe


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2012)

I am letting her go now. No more tucking and weaving (maybe a little). It looks like the side with the extra light from the 2700K CFLs is growing better so I added two to the other side. This means I removed my green light and my UVB light. I may get more fixtures to add those back or maybe I will get another Kessil... I added 3 gallons of water today and aired out the room. The pictures are from before I added the two new lights.

EC - 1.9
pH - 5.7


Top View









Angle









Side









Big Clone Day 12 Outside









Micro Clone Day 7 Outside









New Clone Day 3 Cut









I will take some pics with the new lights.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 10, 2012)

lookin great Mo! we shall flower at the same time hopefully!


----------



## TheOrganic (May 10, 2012)

Looking sweet. Nice to see some people with the malawi strain hope she turns out good.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Big O! I got some Mulanje I want to try next. Sativa is so slow it seems like I will have one grow a year.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2012)

> lookin great Mo! we shall flower at the same time hopefully!


I have 100% sativa so I think you will have two more grows done before I flower!

*Sativa
Origins - Sativa from Salima region, Malawi
Flowering - 84-112 days!!!!*


----------



## lordjin (May 10, 2012)

Big outdoor clone looks like she's taking off. Just how did you split your plant in two like that? Nice work.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2012)

> Big outdoor clone looks like she's taking off. Just how did you split your plant in two like that? Nice work.


Thanks Jin - I have good teachers!


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2012)

Rechecked my water after adding everything and the EC had dropped to 1.6 so I added more Flora Nova Bloom and Superthrive. Took some more pictures with the new setup.



Side view with lights and flash:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2012)

Here are some more shots of my indoor girl


Top

















Sea of Green




























The left side of my pictures are all fuzzy. I may need to send this camera back for a replacement. I will perform a couple test shots to determine if it is user error or hardware.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2012)

Here are top shots all together for this grow:
































































































































































Whew!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dubalchemist (May 11, 2012)

wow for a plant with such a rough start it looks awesome, next one will be beast now that you got your set up figured out, eagerly awaiting the nuggage nice grow mohican.


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

fantastic timeline Mo!! thats just awesome to see 

you are putting on a shsweeeeet show


----------



## lordjin (May 11, 2012)

Nice. You've really given Riu something to digest.

Let's meet for coffee.


----------



## eyecandi (May 11, 2012)

very nice! I was gifted some Mulanje Gold and Malawe Gold for breeding, haven't popped em yet though. looking forward to see what she does for you


subbed!


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

beautiful stuff Mo, Timelines really show her growth off, i have been lazy organizing my pics!!
when she does finish she will be very 'mature'


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2012)

> Nice. You've really given Riu something to digest.
> 
> Let's meet for coffee.


Sounds good - this weekend is bad for me - Mother's Day - soon though 



> very nice! I was gifted some Mulanje Gold and Malawe Gold for breeding, haven't popped em yet though. looking forward to see what she does for you


Nice gifts! I miss CO summers. I worked at Elitch Gardens back in the day - Skeeball mechanic  Welcome and enjoy!




> when she does finish she will be very 'mature'


So will I! ^^


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2012)

Res change - she is really stretching now. The undergrowth is getting sickly and I need to do a good manicure. Tried out my new drain valve today and it worked great. Got her running on pHed water and H2O2 right now. In the morning I will give her fresh food including a magic potion I picked up at the hydro store today. It is called Sea Green and it revs up the plants uptake system. We will see...

EC - 0
pH - 5.7


Side









Top









Clone









Micro clone









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

i believe your pictures have something to do with the focus mode you have it set on. zoom is handy for covering a wide shot in clear focus, if you are up close select centre focus. if auto focus multi is selected it will try to focus on the point that has the most light, hope that helps Mo, i dont think its a fault, just try all modes, smart mode is shit for good quality pics, (p) mode is great if you fiddle around for a while, as is A>S>M mode. The only thing with digital, if you don't pre-select a target to focus, you will find the camera doing all sorts of focus lengths you don't want. If you want a whole plant shot in detail. turn Macro Off Flash on. iso 100/200, and set a ev level to suit. you may get some nice shots flash off aswell


----------



## HinduWiff (May 12, 2012)

nice man.. i planted some plants outdoor kinda in a skety spot oncce they start budding but who cares if it smells.. they cant follw the sent to them


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2012)

Quick update - Used the Sea Green today. Label says it may cause foaming.


Ya Think!











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 13, 2012)

What The!? never have i seen that, nor would i like to  it seems to me that company needs to do a little more research. there are simple agents like 'anti foam' that will rid of foam like that.....safe for Hydro??? i'm not so sure


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

Surfactants make it easier for roots to suck up water and nutrients. It also causes bubbles


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

Wow this is a long road! OK should I fess up my mistake???? When I changed my green and UVB bulbs out for CFLs I forgot that the green bulb was not on the timer. So the next night when I went to close up I noticed a light was on. So for 36 hours there was light! I fixed it and she seems to be stretching and getting hairy still so I hope everthing is OK. 

The CFLs are adding a ton of heat to the cabinet. I need to get a light mover or a second Kessil - I am not sure which.

EC - 2.0 - Was higher but I added water.
pH - 5.7



Inside Side










Inside Top (for Lordjin)










Tips (for FlowaMasta)































Stretch










Clone Day 16 Outside






































Clone Leaf Shine










Micro Clone










Flower Clone Day 7











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 14, 2012)

subbed....nice thread!


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

Welcome Doc!


----------



## HinduWiff (May 14, 2012)

awww shitt niggas got clippings.. dont miss the new episode of british topgear!


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

lookin great Mo!! yay the like button!!! 5 years later........


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

The outdoor clone looks amazing. Nicely done.

The indoor looks good and healthy as well.


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

Ohh yeah baby, you bet she's female! she's on now Mo!!


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2012)

It looks like I am getting root rot slime shit. Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2012)

The CFLs are making too much heat and my res is getting hot and now I have black root slime. I am treating with ice and H2O2. I started treating the roots last night and they already look better. The plant is healthy but there are signs so I will keep watching. 

I transplanted the micro clone so it can get more sun. The big clone is growing fast and showing preflowers - it is going to get big.

EC - 1.7 (added more Flora Nova Bloom to bring it up)
pH - 5.8 (H2O2 brings pH up and higher pH stops root slime better)



Stretch










Tip



















Micro Clone Transplant











Big Clone 

























































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

Nice work there Mo!!! That clone is looking superb  told ya she'd be fine....
Hey one thing i'm noticing. Okay I could be wrong, but I don't think it's the CFL's that are the heat issue, it's the reflectors, they are getting hot enough to give enough radiant heat to damage the leaf tips, that what i'm thinking, here's my simple maybe effective solution. remove reflectors and take out globe. drill a couple of tiny holes around the base of the bowl type reflector where the heat can escape. that will lessen the radiant heat that will come off them. My UVB lamp has slits cut in the reflector, and they help immensely. I think the type of material they are heats up too much compared to how much heat they can dissipate. If they already have holes, then I'm waaay wrong. have a fan up top cooling the leaves also will help. during the start of flowering she will want to drink more

sorry to hear about that slime crap. no good, slime is hard to rid out of pipes and tubes, get it early you'll be ok


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2012)

Worked on my room last night. Used gaffer's tape to line my windows with heavy black/white plastic so I can leave the cabinet open at night and get more air circulation and cooling. After the sun goes down I open the windows and let in the cool air. Will my porch light cause any problems if some of that light leaks in to the room? I have plants outside that do not seem to mind the extra light...? Root slime seems to be gone, the roots are nice and flat tan color again. I notched a goove in the side of the tote today for the input pipe (after I took pics) so I could close the tote up and keep out any light in the root zone. EC is up and pH is holding I think - meter is going crazy again  

I also raised the light so she could stretch more. It is 100% sativa so it will probably push the limits of my setup. We will see. I will install a second screen when she reaches the line where the old shelves were.

Gave the Micro Clone and the Big clone some fish emulsion - that stuff stinks! Also gave them some coffee grounds from Jamaica. The micro is standing up tall now and has those reveg smooth leaves. Who knows what kind of weird mutation it might present? 


EC - 2.2
pH - 5.8





Stretch












Raised Lights












Tip Macros





















Big Clone




















Micro Clone












The new flower clone is still unchanged so no pic 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

lookin tight Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2012)

For Shizzle Dizzle Frost!


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

what up mohican! , looking fucking amazing man , im super jelous of your outdoor girls too im unable to grow outdoors but i really love it keep up the good work man. im subbed for sure


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2012)

Welcome Curly! I love your LEDs - I am jealous of you and subbed!


----------



## Ruderalis Ryan (May 17, 2012)

Sexy looking plant you got there! Can't wait to see the stickyness of those buds!
That micro clone seems to be really stunted though :/ Could just be working on the roots... Would love to see it boom in growth! Maybe some 1/4 strength nutes?
I'll be sticking around to see how this one turns out for sure!


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2012)

Yeah the micro clone was a tiny node growth that I clipped and threw in a cube for kicks. I got some great roots very quickly and so I planted it outside. It was not in a good spot for maximum sunlight so I transplanted her to a new spot with tons of sun and she is digging it. I will go take a pic now to show how happy she is.


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2012)

This tiny clone is going to be a weird mutant! Can't wait 



Cutting in the cube:












Today:


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2012)

The big clone is loving it outside and I hope this 35 gallon can is big enough!



Fast Shutter










Behind with flash











Tip










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2012)

Here is a series of micro clone shots:


























































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2012)

Uh-oh. I think I'm becoming partial to your outdoor plant.


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2012)

Here is the history of the big clone/top outside:




























































































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2012)

> Uh-oh. I think I'm becoming partial to your outdoor plant.


Yup LJ - I am a farmer and these do belong outside. But bugs suck and pestisides suck so I am giving the inside process a try. Which I never would have tried if you had not made it look so easy!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2012)

It looks so happy out there. That last shot is very serenely balanced with the grass and the green wall. Very pretty.


----------



## Defuzed (May 17, 2012)

omg  that hash looks so nice lol prob better than the bud im tokin nw


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2012)

Hi All
I picked up some old friends the other day and found some new ones.

Pictured are:


ZIG ZAG Kutcorners
ZIG ZAG Slow Burning
ZIG ZAG Originals
ZIG ZAG KING 100s
ZIG ZAG 100s rolling machine (with instructions!)
JOB Single Wides
JOB 1 1/4
RAW 1 1/4








I also picked up a new bowl and diffuser for my BONG.

And last but not least I finally got me a grinder (pictures soon - if I am able to function)

Happy Solar Eclipse!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

I think you have fallen in love with your samsung camera haven't you Mo, do you hear it talk to you aswell? 

wow, i feel like a truck hit me with this oil.....ouch, can't remember making this one, but it says bud honey on it.......


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2012)

OMG - Your plant really is getting too big for your tent! You need a bigger tent  Of course you can always just do some super cropping


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> OMG - Your plant really is getting too big for your tent! You need a bigger tent  Of course you can always just do some super cropping


very true, we'll see, may not have to now. i got a bit more room yet! well not vertically, but i got it hehe

nite guys, i'm a outie


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2012)

Been away but I am back!


Indoor Day 26 12.5/11.5










Top










Tips


















Micro Clone










Big Clone










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 25, 2012)

talk about some sativa stretch!! far out freaky shit Mo!!!, I'm here for the ride don't you worry! 

Got some more lighting to chuck in there?? help those tips flower hard  wow, good work Mo, everything looking great, really healthy!


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2012)

I just posted a novel and RIU lost it! That sucks! Well I guess I will do it in bits now.

Hey LadyJ - Cool grow and nice grow info research! Here is what I put together for you:




Clone bubbler setup:










Brass tip to weigh down the tube










Flower clone day 18 has roots!


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2012)

Hey LJ - I hope I can remember what I wrote before RIU lost my mega post arrgh. Let me see....

Did a res change a couple of days ago and I had to untangle roots freom my airstones and my pump. The roots clogged my return pipe today - how do I handle this?

Added Jungle Juice Micro 5-0-1, CalMag, and water. Clipped some undergrowth and got a few clone candidates in the process. Wanna grow some Sative LJ?

pH 5.7
EC 1.9


Top










Side










Lab










Clippings











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - Your plant is growing sooooo fast I want your secret!

Here are some tip shots:

Indoor










Outdoor FIM spots


















Outdoor tips




















Micro Clone




















Flower Clone Day 18












Roots












Growth tip from FIM attempt












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Lady.J (May 26, 2012)

I hate when I do a long post and it gets lost! I feel your pain...thanks for showing the bubbler pics for clones. I def need to do that, only makes sense, gets all the oxygen to the roots! I am not sure to tell you about your roots clogging your return pipe...I am pretty much ignorant about anything to do with hydro-related stuff. I hope that I can grow sativa even half as well as you do...that plant is looking great. Am dreaming about your buds already!!


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2012)

Love that top pic. Very nice representation of LED lighting.


----------



## knnthc93 (May 26, 2012)

Your outdoor plants are taking off. What are you feeding them? Also how are you dealing with bugs? Looks great man. Good luck


----------



## flowamasta (May 27, 2012)

everything is looking great Mo  don't worry bout her speed, mine grows flatout cause the setup and strain! I'm blown away myself

Your plants are all green, lush and healthy! instead of a 600 watt even a 250-400 watt would be a huge increase in lighting.

Nothing wrong with your outdoor girls  let them fly now, i personally wouldn't fim any more, let her do her big gallop  Everything is about to take off Mo! hang on for the ride


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2012)

> Your outdoor plants are taking off. What are you feeding them? Also how are you dealing with bugs? Looks great man. Good luck


Hey KNNTHC93 - Welcome - I started with organic Kellogs for veggies in the soil and have been adding things like blood meal and fish emulsion. I even tried compost tea. I have not dialed anything in yet. As for the bugs - I started with Sevin powder and I just this minute came in from spraying neem oil. I also put a little mayo jar lid with beer next to the stem to catch caterpillars. I have plucked two aphids of the tips and squished various flys and gnats.




> Nothing wrong with your outdoor girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am just trying new things to see what happens. Plus if she could get pretty big from what I have seen. It is only May - Summer has not even started yet. This is going to be interesting. I just put the flower clone out in a container - EB Stone Organic Soil.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2012)

Hi, Mo!

I'm feeling really good today! My living situation has just drastically improved, and I'm ready to start growing again!

Your outdoor photos are beautiful!

Jin


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2012)

Hey All! Soory it took so long to post - I hade some chores to finish. Here is my log for Saturday:

Went to the hydro store and bought a cheapo clone tray and dome ($7) and a killer Dutch cube holder made of heavy duty plastic. It can be flipped over to hold large cubes or it can be used to hold 1" Grodan Rockwool cubes. This thing rocks! I am going to try FlowaMasta's suggestion and just use root gel and no xtra water systems. We will see if it makes a difference. Cut all of the clippings at the fan leaf node, scraped away the outer layer, split the stem, dipped in the rooting gel, and placed them in the prepared cubes. I did add a little twist - I put white/black plastic over the cubes and made slits so the stems could poke through and the cubes will stay damp.


I love cloning! I am going to start trying it with my tomato!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2012)

OK - Here is what I did on Sunday:

I checked on the progress of the Clipping clones and was suprised to see half of them wilted and then I realized that I had put half of the tray where it would get hit by sun! Oooops  
The other two clones look fine so we will just wait and see what happens to the baked ones.

Moved the flower clone outside. I put her in a container with some old EB Stone organic soil with roots from other veggie grows. It smells amazing and is full of old mushrooms and roots and other good stuff!

There were some gnats in the soil (they are everywhere right now from the hot weather) so I sprayed some neem oil on the soil. Knocked them right down. This motivated me to spray down the whole yard so I spent some time soaking the yard in neem. It will be interesting to see the results as this is my first season trying this stuff.

I added nutes to the indoor girl and got a new reflector socket so I could add the UVB back in. Oh, and I added a second screen! There was some trauma both on my and the plant's part. I did some unitentional supercropping  The screen had a bulge in the middle and when I was gently pulling it taut it slowly lowered in place - yay! Then it poped up and back down and gave me a few kinky tops! We will see what effect that has on her growth.

EC - 2.0
pH - 5.7



*INDOOR
*

Second screen full setup










Close-up










Tips


















Underneath



















*CLIPPING CLONES
*


Wilted











Happy












*OUTDOOR
*


Micro Clone



















Big Clone




















FIM











Tip











Flower Clone Planting (with growth tip from attempted FIM)












That is all folks!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2012)

OK - last post for today. Here is what I did today:

First of all I forgot to explain the 11/13 thing in the last post - I meant to tell you but I got distracted by the pictures.... I was reading some posts where they referred to an article about using different (11/13) flowering photoperiods to get the most from Sativa. So I am trying this method. I changed the timing by 5 minute intervals until I was at 11 light and 13 dark. Maybe more dark makes the Sativa push harder to finish. If it causes problems I still have my outside babies.

I have been getting concerned about the small net pot that I am using is not allowing my roots to get any bigger so I am trying something drastic. I am cutting away the net pot from underneath. On my first pass this morning I was able to cut away all the top of the net pot. This caused the plant to drop a few inches until it rested on the branches. I was able to remove some Hydroton from the top of the net and reveal some roots that were trying to grow up.  These should go nuts now.

Later today I returned to do some more damage hehe. First I used some of my LST wires to suspend the plant from the first screen. Then I got out my sterilized tin snips and worked my way down the side of the net to try and remove the whole thing. I was able to cut away two opposite sides without damaging any roots, but the halves did not come off - too many roots! I was able to remove much more Hydroton and free up some more room for new root growth.

In clone news today the wilted clippings are making a slight recovery - surprisingly! I also removed the dome because there was a post here that said he gets better results without. I always love an experiment 

The flower clone showed some slight wilt during its first day of full sun (very hot today) but after some watering she bounced back nicely. The micro clone had that standing at attention look I love to see! She was loving the heat  The big clone also loved the sunny day and she got her neem bath today. The yard seemed to have a much smaller population of gnats and such today so I think the neem is making a difference. The little saucer of beer under the plant had a moth in it! - It works 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2012)

Hi All! Here is what I have been up to today:

Cut away more of the net pot. The middle seemed to be composed of nothing but loose Hydroton!
Cleaned the LJT top and aligned the main plant better. Trained and clipped some tops, added some Sea Green and SuperThrive.
Cut tip growth off the top of the big clone to fix my FIM error. I made a clone of the tip.

Here are some pictures of the root project from earlier today before I cut more away:











Next time I will turn off the sprinklers so my camera does not get wet!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone told you that you have an awesome camera??? lol


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2012)

> Has anyone told you that you have an awesome camera??? lol


FlowaMasta got his first and he made me fall in love with it! It is a Samsung WB150F with 18X zoom! Gets great macro shots. Best Buy has a great deal on them!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2012)

Wow. You're doing so many interesting things here. Your cloning, your double screen... and net pot surgery? Now I've seen it all. I actually have quite a bit of reading to do. Now I know what it's like to try to follow one of my threads. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2012)

Oh, beautiful photos, of course.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2012)

> Wow. You're doing so many interesting things here. Your cloning, your double screen... and net pot surgery? Now I've seen it all. I actually have quite a bit of reading to do. Now I know what it's like to try to follow one of my threads. Lol.


It is all your fault LordJin! I have a temperamental Sativa and two cats! Oh, and I am loving every minute of it - thanks!


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2012)

Here is all I have time for today/tonight:

Micro Clone Update:

































Flower Clone:















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2012)

Wow, you're an mj multiplier. That clone (plant) looks really good. How do you do that?

You and FM make me wish I had my own real garden area with real dirt. I would love to get my hands dirty. lol.


----------



## ^Slanty (May 31, 2012)

Mohican said:


> FlowaMasta got his first and he made me fall in love with it! It is a Samsung WB150F with 18X zoom! Gets great macro shots. Best Buy has a great deal on them!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


I actually bought mine off of ebay from a retailer out of NY.(Canadian retail price was $299) Got the camera on sale for $189.99 and for another ~$30-35 I got an extra battery, 16GB SD, USB Card Reader, 2 Tripods, screen protectors, lens cleaner, and a few other things! Best Buy is far from a good deal!


----------



## ^Slanty (May 31, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi All! Here is what I have been up to today:
> 
> Cut away more of the net pot. The middle seemed to be composed of nothing but loose Hydroton!
> Cleaned the LJT top and aligned the main plant better. Trained and clipped some tops, added some Sea Green and SuperThrive.
> ...


No offense, but I really think you have rot by the looks of that picture! That would cause the slow growth. The net pot should have little to no effect, as I use the 3 or 3 1/2" net pots only for my plants. They will grow roots below the net pot when healthy without issue. By the time I chop, the stalks fill up at least 1/2 of the inner diameter of the little net pots that I use. Plants in the end are 2 1/2-4' and yield great. It isn't the net pot!

I just started running the tea in my Undercurrent setup and have won the battle I was having finally! Now I can concentrate on getting my girls ready for the flip in a week or so and let the show begin!


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> No offense, but I really think you have rot by the looks of that picture! That would cause the slow growth. The net pot should have little to no effect, as I use the 3 or 3 1/2" net pots only for my plants. They will grow roots below the net pot when healthy without issue. By the time I chop, the stalks fill up at least 1/2 of the inner diameter of the little net pots that I use. Plants in the end are 2 1/2-4' and yield great. It isn't the net pot!
> 
> I just started running the tea in my Undercurrent setup and have won the battle I was having finally! Now I can concentrate on getting my girls ready for the flip in a week or so and let the show begin!


Woops, he might have something there. I'm really, really high these days... please forgive me for not thinking more deeply about your brown roots. Thanks, Slanty. I think you're right. I've seen browning with roots exposed to air, but that's normal (to an extent). I didn't really take into account the slow growing because of the fact that it's a Sativa, but it's probably indicative of something, eh? 

Mo, are you using organic additives?


----------



## ^Slanty (May 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Woops, he might have something there. I'm really, really high these days... please forgive me for not thinking more deeply about your brown roots. Thanks, Slanty. I think you're right. I've seen browning with roots exposed to air, but that's normal (to an extent). I didn't really take into account the slow growing because of the fact that it's a Sativa, but it's probably indicative of something, eh?
> 
> Mo, are you using organic additives?


Hey, I don't have a lot of spare time these days, but I do try to help friendly faces around these parts, and I am pretty sure I nailed it on the head! That is some ugly looking root structure if you ask me for a hydro setup.......

I can honestly say I did avoid using H2O2 all together and fixed my issue with using the TEA!!
I had to get my local dro shop to actually order in the Botanicare products.... but I can attest that the TEA does in fact work!!! Beneficial bacteria beats chemicals any day IMO!

Breed enzymes that feed on the bad stuff! Who woulda thought?


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Hey, I don't have a lot of spare time these days, but I do try to help friendly faces around these parts, and I am pretty sure I nailed it on the head! That is some ugly looking root structure if you ask me for a hydro setup.......
> 
> I can honestly say I did avoid using H2O2 all together and fixed my issue with using the TEA!!
> I had to get my local dro shop to actually order in the Botanicare products.... but I can attest that the TEA does in fact work!!! Beneficial bacteria beats chemicals any day IMO!
> ...


Enzymes remain something of a mystery for me. I tried Mother Earth Tea and Hygrozyme and it made my roots look all brown just like that! I went the h202 route and it worked perfectly for me. And yet I've heard others with reports of stellar success with zymes and such. Hm.


----------



## dabumps (May 31, 2012)

Yea.... You need air stones in the bottom of that tub...


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2012)

Thanks All!

This is my first indoor grow and I have been using the FloraNova Bloom which is this brown goo along with the Sea Green which is more brown goo. The roots do not feel slimy and the root area smells like carrots and not like sewage so I think they are healthy. I did have some light getting in which I finally fixed and I think the nutes are too high. I have been using H2O2 all along per LordJin's advice and it really seems to work. It may just be the strain, or the LED, or the fact that she had her roots broken off at a young age, or... ?

I am going to do a flush this weekend and get her nice and hungry and then feed her dialed down nutes. How does that sound?

Plus the outdoor lady looks so happy and June is just starting! 

I may just start this indoor grow over with one of her clones and a 600W if I cannot get these flowers to bulk up.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (May 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Enzymes remain something of a mystery for me. I tried Mother Earth Tea and Hygrozyme and it made my roots look all brown just like that! I went the h202 route and it worked perfectly for me. And yet I've heard others with reports of stellar success with zymes and such. Hm.


Need to breed the proper ones that actually work! I have Sensizym from AN and METG/METB and have cut everything out at this point except for AN 3part and some CAL/MAG supplement and the Heisenberg Tea. I will slowly start adding back other sub-nutes and see if things keep going in the right direction. I know something that I added to my system is contaminated in some sort of way, as I have never had issues like this before.


----------



## ^Slanty (May 31, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks All!
> 
> This is my first indoor grow and I have been using the FloraNova Bloom which is this brown goo along with the Sea Green which is more brown goo. The roots do not feel slimy and the root area smells like carrots and not like sewage so I think they are healthy. I did have some light getting in which I finally fixed and I think the nutes are too high. I have been using H2O2 all along per LordJin's advice and it really seems to work. It may just be the strain, or the LED, or the fact that she had her roots broken off at a young age, or... ?
> 
> ...


Sorry to say, but those are far from healthy roots! Do not fear and don't throw your hard work to the curb just yet! Look into the TEA and see what you can do! Your plant should make a full recovery as long as you keep it in veg! I personally go for the active microbes in the reservoir/solution as opposed to killing the majority of them using H2O2 regardless if you are using Organic or not. That is just my preference.

edit: Figure out what you are doing in a hurry, as you will risk the chance of losing a substantial amount of time with that indoor plant if you don't do something in a hurry! The Tea is a end all be all resolution that will keep on giving......

Just my 2 cents!

ps. my grow shop actually personally asked me to give a report on the Botanicare products that I made them order in. Apparently there was a very bad distributor for them up here prior, which I 1st heard from Botanicare Reps themselves when I called them! I have nothing but GREAT things to say so far!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 1, 2012)

If the roots aren't close to the color of your teeth, then there is an issue!

Just saying...

I played the denial game myself...

ps. found an extremely hearty strain through it though!!!(have to cross this one with something along the way for sure!)


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Need to breed the proper ones that actually work! I have Sensizym from AN and METG/METB and have cut everything out at this point except for AN 3part and some CAL/MAG supplement and the Heisenberg Tea. I will slowly start adding back other sub-nutes and see if things keep going in the right direction. I know something that I added to my system is contaminated in some sort of way, as I have never had issues like this before.


Interesting. That makes a little more sense to me now. The Heisenberg is a homemade recipe?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks All!
> 
> This is my first indoor grow and I have been using the FloraNova Bloom which is this brown goo along with the Sea Green which is more brown goo. The roots do not feel slimy and the root area smells like carrots and not like sewage so I think they are healthy. I did have some light getting in which I finally fixed and I think the nutes are too high. I have been using H2O2 all along per LordJin's advice and it really seems to work. It may just be the strain, or the LED, or the fact that she had her roots broken off at a young age, or... ?
> 
> ...


See, there you go. If it's not slimy and it smells fresh, it's probably not rot and just heavy FloraNova buildup (which still isn't good, but way better than rot). I'll say it's the salt buildup slowing your growth rather than rot. Your plant looks too healthy to have root rot.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2012)

OK - I just drained the res water. I am soaking the second res bucket and pump in H2O2 and water. The pump filter had root fibers - probably from all of my net pot surgery. I may do some more net pot removal today. Should I run just pH-ed water, water plus hydroxide, water plus flush, or...?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> OK - I just drained the res water. I am soaking the second res bucket and pump in H2O2 and water. The pump filter had root fibers - probably from all of my net pot surgery. I may do some more net pot removal today. Should I run just pH-ed water, water plus hydroxide, water plus flush, or...?


Yeah, give it a flush with the agricultural grade h202. Don't use the supermarket kind.

I think you're overloaded with buildup and need to dislodge some of that. I don't think it's rot. If it was rot, your nose would know it.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool - That is what I thought. It does not smell bad, I think I just went to hard with the nutes and fried them.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Cool - That is what I thought. It does not smell bad, I think I just went to hard with the nutes and fried them.


Those Nova nutes are rather thick and brown. I had my fair share of battles with brown muck back when I used it. 

Give 'em a gentle rinse with pure water and a touch of 29% h202. I bet you'll see some foaming and some of that brown muck will thin out. Then try stripping down your nute regimen to the most essential components and continue to treat with a mild does of h202. The oxygenated fluid will be a real shot in the arm for that inactive area in your root mass.





I'm not saying this is better than the Tea or enzymatic route, but I don't really have that end of things figured out yet. I do know, however, that this works.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2012)

OK - Today I had fun with roots. I removed the bottom of the tote and cut away the remaining collar of the net pot. The plant was just hanging from the screen with her roots in a little tub. I performed more net pot surgery and then I got a tub of water and H2O2 and cleaned my roots! There were these clumps of root masses that were just knotted and full of dark matter. I washed the knots several times and changed my tub water each time. There were tons of dark root material that came away each time. Now she is soaking and bubbling in pH-ed water, H2O2 and Clearex. How long should I soak her?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> OK - Today I had fun with roots. I removed the bottom of the tote and cut away the remaining collar of the net pot. The plant was just hanging from the screen with her roots in a little tub. I performed more net pot surgery and then I got a tub of water and H2O2 and cleaned my roots! There were these clumps of root masses that were just knotted and full of dark matter. I washed the knots several times and changed my tub water each time. There were tons of dark root material that came away each time. Now she is soaking and bubbling in pH-ed water, H2O2 and Clearex. How long should I soak her?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


So your center root mass from the stalk is bare?

If you gave it a good rinse and lots of dead root matter came away, you shouldn't soak in water much longer than a few hours.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2012)

I took some pics and I will post later. I had a marathon day working on this girl. Indoor is soo much work and if I lose her it will all be for nothing!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I took some pics and I will post later. I had a marathon day working on this girl. Indoor is soo much work and if I lose her it will all be for nothing!


Let's see it.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Let's see it.


Yeah... what he said. 

I also forgot to ask what your PH has been doing before you did the clean out?


----------



## ourkansaw (Jun 2, 2012)

Got my fingers crossed for you, man!

Also, I don't recall whether this has been mentioned, but I'm not sure those CFLs are doing anything if they're as far away as they look in that picture. You want CFLs to be about 1-2 inches from your leaves. I don't know about the LED light, but I imagine it wouldn't hurt to put it a lot closer too. That stretching looks like it's from low-light, not just normal sativa stretch.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry about the delay in posting - been busy. The pH was holding steady at 5.8 but the nute uptake and water uptake stopped dead. The laeves are not showing any problems so I am not sure what effect we will see from this episode.

I added the CFLs just to augment the LED because the sides were not growing as fast as the center. The probloem is that the CFLs add heat - which I thought the Malawi would like. However the res temps and roots might be suffering from it. It actually looks like the flowers are still growing so we will see what happens. Lukily I have the outdoor girls that are going nuts. Pictures tomorrow it life doesn't get in the way!

Nutes today - 0-10-10 600 ppm
pH 6.5

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 3, 2012)

how hot is it at canopy level Mo ?? (right at the tips..) if its lower than 25 degrees c lower the lamps  if you have a fan blowing over the tips, it will be difficult to burn them with cfl's i imagine... they are hot, but no where near that of a 250/400/600 hps, i have seen many cfl grows where they literally have them 3-4 inches away from the buds!!?? and they seemed to be doing great, all trial and error Mo, and as for the root system, i think she needs to rebuild herself, i think she is highly stressed now, there is roots but not root hairs by the looks, and from what i've been reading up...Like i think slanty said, some beneficial bacteria would help. Seeing as you are in flower, i really hope it goes well Mo, as this is the crucial time. The plant will still be sustaining itself for some time, so I think you have time to rectify the issue. It's like leaving a cutting in water for a few days, it will keep her alive, but not sustain life. Make some more new roots Mo! Good luck, i hope all goes well

Flo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2012)

OK -First a quick update - I think I know where I messed up. When I added the second res I put an airstone in it and figured I did not need so many in the main res so I only had one in the LordJin tote. I think that this is why I got the root issues. I now have five stones in the LJT and one more is soaking in H2O2 to make sure it is sterile before I add it.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2012)

I tried to FIM the big clone and the growth tip broke off in my hand so I guess that means I topped it. Then I did FIM one of the two tips that were below the topping. This only caused the other tip to grow fast and not get thicker. So I decided to remove the fast growing tip to promote the FIM tip to grow. The tip I removed is now in the clone tray and may be my replacement for the indoor girl if she does not recover.



FIM and Clip spots











Clipping in clone tray









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> OK -First a quick update - I think I know where I messed up. When I added the second res I put an airstone in it and figured I did not need so many in the main res so I only had one in the LordJin tote. I think that this is why I got the root issues. I now have five stones in the LJT and one more is soaking in H2O2 to make sure it is sterile before I add it.


So you think it was a lack of DO that caused it? Could be. Once in my early days, I had one of those crappy bubble wands fail on me. It went with a paltry amount of bubbles for an entire day... All brown just like that with Nova.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2012)

Here it is finally! Some shots of the roots after all of my cleaning and net pot removal.

Notice anything missing?

































I knew when I took the roots out of the LJT I had to remember to put the tote lid on first. I forgot! I was doing all of the reconstruction under very dim green light - it was very frustrating. hehe


Everything is back together and I upped the nutes to 900 ppm and the pH is down to 6.2. Oh by the way I just read the Mad Farmer pH down label again and it is Phosphoric Acid!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2012)

It is hard to believe that this tiny clone is getting so big! 


When I clipped this off it had leaves no bigger than a Tylenol caplet:













Now look at it:

Day 29 outside












Day 30 outside












It is really getting some cool structure


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2012)

The flower clone is still perky and seems to be happy in the sun. No sign of any new growth yet but it does need to go through a reveg and I hear that process can slow things down.

Flower Clone yesterday:



























Today:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 3, 2012)

nice work Mo! the PH downs are usually Phosphoric acid. But the CYCO XL acid is SUPER phosphoric acid, just for future reference ofcourse  and not to be used for ph down 

The clones looking great Mo! after seeing your bigger outdoory, isn't she flowering now? if she is, the other small clones will flower straight away, they will stretch out a litle more but good thing is you'll have some sativa bud not too far down the track!  way to keep her spirit alive Mo 

worried about those brown roots, they really don't look good. I hope things pick up there. Something is not right, but i have no clue sorry


----------



## lordjin (Jun 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Here it is finally! Some shots of the roots after all of my cleaning and net pot removal.
> 
> Notice anything missing?
> 
> ...


What's amazing to me is that the plant grew that much with roots like that. And the fact that the plant itself looks reasonably healthy is even more amazing. The plant is thin, but it still looks a lot healthier than some of the grows I've seen elsewhere on this site.

Don't give up on it. Cut back on whatever nute concentration you were giving it and treat with h202 every other day with max air stones. No more organics or zymes or anything like that. Just the nute and h202.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - I was wondering about the comparison to the Cyco XL - thanks. As for the outdoor girls I see preflowers everywhere but no buds yet. I have heard stories about Sativa going until December! How long should I try to make the indoor girl finish before I give up and start over?


Hey LJ - The Flora Nova Bloom and the Sea Green are both thick and black and they stain everything like dye. I think that is why the roots are so brown. The cleaning water was full of root debris and it took five washings to remove it from the root ball. There were four sections in the roots that looked like dreadlocks and were just knoted up and full of debris. The res is running clean now and I have five (soon to be six) air stones bubbling in the res. I also got rid of the CFLs. They were just making too much heat and I want to see what this Kessil can do on its own. Plus I have the outdoor as backup. 

Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2012)

So much catching up to do now that root-saster 2012 is done.

Put my old bug zapper light up the other day. Gave it a good cleaning first and she still zaps them good! It has been so windy that I really have not seen its full potential yet. I cant wait for a gnat tornado to fly in it and vaporize! 

Did not get the BT sprayed today - tomorrow will be OK.

Everything is looking pretty good:


Day 115 Indoor - Day 36 11/13 - LED Only











Flowers



























Outdoor Day 35











FIM Side











FIM Top











Outdoor Day 36












FIM Side












FIM Top












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Alter Ego (Jun 4, 2012)

Just read the entire thread. I love african sativas! I have one going myself! I know I am late to the party but I am sub'd for sure!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 4, 2012)

Those outdoor plant are looking amazing Mo. I'm glad that you're detailing all this...just started DWC so you're giving me great info on what to look out for. Even with brown roots, that lady is still gorgeous


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, just be gentle on those roots and give them plenty of o2. That plant looks okay to me.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome Alter Ego, I am subbed to yours now!

Good Day Lady J! I learned that I must use less nutes and provide more bubbles.

Hey LJ - The nutes have risen from 900 ppm to 1070 ppm overnight. Should I just keep adding water?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Welcome Alter Ego, I am subbed to yours now!
> 
> Good Day Lady J! I learned that I must use less nutes and provide more bubbles.
> 
> ...


Try to lower it to a ppm that's a bit more stable. Don't be afraid to give it a low ppm. The roots need to recover before they can start absorbing massive ppm's again.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2012)

So do I drain out some of the res water and replace with fresh water?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> So do I drain out some of the res water and replace with fresh water?


Yeah, get that ppm down. When you start seeing new white root growth, think about increasing.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2012)

OK - I removed some res water and added fresh water. The nutes are down to 800 ppm. I will try again tomorrow to get them down to 500.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2012)

It looks like the flower clone is starting to put out some growth! It also looks like this clone is going to express more of the purple traits. The stem is twisting and it is very dark red. I tried to capture it in some of the pictures.




























That one leaf is so perfect - I love it 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2012)

The Micro clone is getting bigger and the fan leaves are going to be huge! I love big MJ fan leaves 




CloneVille













Big fan leaf














Top view














It was dusk outside so I used the flash and it made them seem like night.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2012)

The indoor girl is still taking it slow. It was too late for me to go in and take some pictures today but her flowers are the same and her leaves are not drooping 

I was able to get out and get some pics of all the outdoor ladies and here are the pics of the big girl.



Side:











FIM Top (the red stem is soo cool on that leaf)











FIM side with bird poop





























More bird poop











Stem











Underside










Cheers,
Mo


Edit: The smell on my hands after touching this girl is amazing. Such an old-school pot smell. It smells like when somebody first lights up and you get that virgin whiff of MJ in your nose. That is what my hands smell like from touching her. And they are not getting sticky, it is more like a waxy feeling. I love greowing outside in the poop and bugs!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2012)

The clone tray looks pretty much the same except that the worst wilted clone and the top clipping from outside seemed to have perked back up.


Wilted side with top from outside:











Happy side:











Whole tray:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2012)

Stupid birds!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 5, 2012)

lol yeah stupid birds!!  if you can shade them slightly under a roof or the side of a house it helps  make sure they get plenty of sun still! poop on leaves is ok, poop on buds  looking hot Mo!! awesome, king of cloning by now hehe


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope the plant gets big enough to cover the wire cage and then maybe the birds will stop landing on it! I need to wash her but I just put some Sevin powder on her to make sure I kill the beasties that want to suck on the plant juices. The poop rinses right off and it is good fert.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2012)

My camera finally ran out of juice and so I only got a few indoor pics today. The cabinet was way more humid today either from the airstones or the plant. The res is running at 72 degrees F now that I got rid of the CFLs. Apparently the UVB bulb does not make much heat. I added more water today and got the ppm down.

ppm - 640
pH - 5.8


Whole shebang day 39 flip:












Flowers:





















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

I think she's gonna be okay! she looks beautiful Mo, look like you've cleaned out the middle here and there, or you just got a fuckin sweet snapshot of her!
I really really hope things go well for your roots! the reward are going to soo much greater for you Mo, the time and effort you have displayed here, is A class, you can only get better from here on Mo  keep it up, things really look awesome!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 6, 2012)

That plant is looking amazing! Can't wait to see how fat those buds get


----------



## Alter Ego (Jun 6, 2012)

How much more do you think its going to stretch? The developing buds look delicious!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the stretch is over. I am thinking of moving the second screen down lower but it will be difficult.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2012)

OK - I am a flush believer! I took a look at the roots today to see if I could see a difference and this is what I saw:






















New roots busting out all over! Now I just need to figure out how to keep them from clogging my outfow pipe! 





Cheers,
Happy Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2012)

Those white tips re-exerting themselves is just what we wanted to see. 

Be sure to take a mild concentration of h202 (right around 3-4ml into a gallon of water) and inject your res with a generous amount of this weak solution every other day or so. That should help those white tips along. And make sure this weak solution you have set aside is protected from light. That gallon should last forever.

How about getting some mesh material and rubber-banding it around your flow pipe? Panty hose? No, it would get dirty too fast. How about getting a little mesh fry trap from the aquarium supply shop and loosely blocking that opening with mesh and a plastic frame? I think the mesh on those is a little wider holed... shouldn't get dirty as fast.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe I can just snip them off and make the upper ones bush out more. Can you prune roots?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Maybe I can just snip them off and make the upper ones bush out more. Can you prune roots?


I wouldn't risk shocking the plant by removing roots. Those grungy looking roots swimming around under the res surface look bad, but they're actually still alive and vital to proper bud maturation. Just leave them alone and administer the h202 treatment I prescribed.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2012)

New roots - woohoo! I just can't stop smiling. New growth is sprouting out of the stems and the flowers are starting to bulk up. I got so excited and took so many pictures I forgot to take my water readings! I checked the clone tray for roots and saw that one of my clones was poked right through the cube - oops  I fixed it but I do not have much hope for that one.

Having a fully charged camera makes me picture-happy. It took me a while just to pick which ones to crop and upload. I hope you like my choices 


Mama Day 118 - Day 40 Flip











Flowers Day 40 Flip



























Big clone Day 55












Flying Saucer?













FIM Top













FIM Side





















CloneVille













Flower Clone Day 29













Micro Clone Day 33













Micro Fan Leaf!














Kitties!
























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2012)

I love your cats.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2012)

I do too, thanks for the encouragement! They are soo much fun!


----------



## below average (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey mo,
Looking good. I have had roots like yours, big time. Had that shit for 6mnths plus. I have done h2o2 treatment, and hold nothing against it, as I had results with the roots. I would look into this beneficial bacteria tea aswell, have a read up and see how you go.

It's the only thing that has given me amazing new root growth, and brought the fun of growing back.

I haven't figured this clash out 100%, but when you add this tea to a feeding schedule which has organic products, it clashes and creates a gelatin on the roots.... Bad. I had to stop using my organic cal/mag, and problem solved.

It's simple az honestly,

Earth worm castings,20kg bag will last forever, and are found at nurseries .
Beneficial bacteria powder, this has your good bacteria and fungi in a dormant form. Ask your hydro shop for 1 with trichoderma bacteria in it.
A jar of Molasses from supermarket.

2gal (8ish Litres ) water in a bucket.
Add 1 cup of earth worm castings
Add 1 or 2 tablespoons of molasses.
Add half a teaspoon of your beneficial bacteria powder

Add an air stone to this bucket for 48hrs. Then strain through a stocking to remove solids, and into milk bottles.
The tea should be kept in fridge to dumb/ slow down the beneficial bacterias. Once you put it in your Rez, the warmer air rich conditions will wake them up, and they will feed like crazy on your dead crap.

I add this tea every 4 days at 1 cup per gal of solution.

It's your call, I run dwc, so I don't have jets to think about. I would just strain very well for your application.

Will continue to follow your grow mo. All the best


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

awesome work Mo!! white roots appearing!! excellent growing, listen to Jin, he will set you on the right path  i agree with the material over the flow pipe, even an aquarium filter sponge cable tied on maybe? If you can bring the screen down a few inches it may help for sure, it will be possible bit by bit poke each tip through, she will still stretch a little in my opinion but not much. 

oooh yeah


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

i was actually given some Great White powder today when i received my agro bulb, it has the trichoderma, beneficial bacteria and plant vitamins? anyone heard of this or used it? should i just give it a go, it says safe for all applications including hydro??? any goers?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 7, 2012)

I am glad you took my advice and were pro-active about your roots. Your plant will be set back a fair bit, and have to hope that it didn't stress her too much, as it could force it to hermie possibly. Good karma your way! You always have your outdoors you can clone off of for next round anyways!

I can honestly say the tea works wonders though. It literally ate away all the gunk and dead matter and my rez is clear as can be all the time now! I will never run without it!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I am glad you took my advice and were pro-active about your roots. Your plant will be set back a fair bit, and have to hope that it didn't stress her too much, as it could force it to hermie possibly. Good karma your way! You always have your outdoors you can clone off of for next round anyways!
> 
> I can honestly say the tea works wonders though. It literally ate away all the gunk and dead matter and my rez is clear as can be all the time now! I will never run without it!


Please elaborate on your process.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2012)

HI LJ - Are you asking me how I cleaned the roots? If so, here is the story.

I wish I had taken pictures but it was a very wet and trying day that did not lend itself to photography. Let my words be the pictures. Oh - I used a washer load of towels cleaning up my messes.

I removed the tote and used a medium sized tupperware tub with clean RO water and just swished it up and down on the roots until the water looked like mud and repeated this process until no more junk was coming off of the roots and the water stayed clean. 

When that was done I put the thoroughly washed system back together (and then I took it apart and put the lid on!) and put it all back together. 

Then I ran Clearex flush through the system for a couple hours. 

The whole time I was doing this, the plant was suspended from the lower screen by my LST wire! 

I also did the reassembly in green light because it was after lights out - this made it very slow and deliberate work, which was only more frustrating when I forgot the tote lid!

It worked great and now the roots are going nuts! 

I think I am starting to get the hang of this indoor life!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dubalchemist (Jun 7, 2012)

Mohican for the McGyver grower of the year award


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2012)

Raccacoons! My cats just got very frightened (they get fur ridges just like ridgeback dogs) and so I went to investigate. Two 50 pound raccoons were in our back yard. I had to get the high pressure nozzle out and coax them away. I hope they do not eat buds!

The indoor girl is looking great. No major changes, ppm is 640 and pH is 6.0.

Outdoors everything looks great. The flower clone is in second gear now and really starting to charge along with the micro clone. The big clone is looking great. I washed the poop off yesterday and there was more today. It is burning holes in the leaves. Took pics of the FIM sites and the dominant tip. 

I will be spraying the Safer BT this weekend and putting some organic bug stuff on the lawn. I am really seeing a difference in the amount of pests since I started using the Sevin and I hope the other treatments will have just as positive an effect.



Flower Clone Side Day 30










Top view










Micro clone side










Big clone Top FIM side view day 14










Top FIM top view










Side FIM side view










Top view










Other side view










Dominant tip









Cheers,
MoGyver hehe


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2012)

Anton's tail gets all puffy when something scares him. Hilarious.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Please elaborate on your process.


 Mix up some AquaShield, Molasses, ZHO powder, and put a cup or so of EWC in a sock(TM Heisenburg). Add it all to a tote and bubble away! This is ~20hrs since I mixed up this batch. It will be 4x as bubbly tomorrow!




This is the resultsand I haven't added any tea in 6 days(ran out and my air pump I was using for the brew tote finally called it quits after ~10 years... RIP)


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2012)

In celebration of the 6th week since changing the light schedule I present a collection of flowers!



































































Left Half:












Right Half:












Whole Shebang:













Enjoy!
Mo


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 9, 2012)

You could've done 12/12 from seed and still would've outgrown your first screen. These sativa's are crazy man.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2012)

> Mix up some AquaShield, Molasses, ZHO powder, and put a cup or so of EWC in a sock(TM Heisenburg). Add it all to a tote and bubble away! This is ~20hrs since I mixed up this batch. It will be 4x as bubbly tomorrow! This is the results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Slanty - Thanks for the cool recipe! How often do you change your res water?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2012)

The Micro clone has the biggest fan leaves. I read an entry somewhere recently that said the best clones come from growth lower on the plant. This clone was low and tiny and now it has bigger fan leaves than the Big clone!


Yesterday - Day 37:












Today - Day 38:





















I love this stuff 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2012)

It has been 60 days since I clipped my first clones and 44 days since I put the Big clone outside. Since then I have added the Micro clone and the Flower clone. The big clone still has some red showing and I am not sure if it is a strain color or a nute deficiency. I have done some reading and the deficiencies usually look more dark brown/purple. THe flower clone had this dark color on the stem when I planted her and now she is all bright green! I will figure it out.

Here are some pictures:



Big Clone 60 days from clip and 44 days outside with LST:











Flower Clone:











Micro Clone top:












Sisters:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2012)

love your work Mo  i better get off my ass i guess


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 12, 2012)

All of the plants are looking amazing. I read the same thing about taking clones from the bottom...something about they have natural growth hormone in them. Your big clone is beastly! Looks like it's opening it's arms for a nice big Ganja hug. You are going to be smoked out


----------



## raiderman (Jun 13, 2012)

looks great.never done malowi gold.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2012)

Where did all those plants come from?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Slanty - Thanks for the cool recipe! How often do you change your res water?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Hey, I take no credit for that tea recipe. That all goes to Heisenberg: https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html. I just use it and know it works wonders!!

As for changing my res. I only change it when necessary(which is not often). Most grows only get changed a couple times.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 14, 2012)

As far as I am concerned, there is a HUGE misconception about changing out your reservoir weekly. If you keep everything in check, and don't run into any major issues, you should be able to run the same res for just about the entire grow TBH! When we are growing our style, DWC, water is our medium! People don't go and change out their soil several times during a grow now do they? Why on earth should we have to do the same when using water as our medium? I have grown several successful nft grows without changing my res once during flower. I used to like to change my res when going from veg to flower if in the same system, but now that I am using AN 3-part base, it is the same mixture regardless except for extras, so I just keep it going without a flush.

Now, as I said, you must make sure you keep everything in check. If you aren't seeing your res nutrient values dropping and PH rising as it should, then you must be pro-active and keep on top of it!

It basically comes down to using some common sense. Learn to read your plants and figure out what they need, instead of just throwing stuff at them!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 14, 2012)

I am still having trouble reading the indoor girl. The outdoor girrls are easier for me. I will get there in time. I should have tried an easier indoor Kush strain.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Slanty - what pH does the tea run? What pH range do you keep in your res?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 15, 2012)

OK - Here is my update for today. I am trying to post pictures I have taken over the last few days and I am getting totally confused. I had to add a few more columns to my spreadsheet and now I think I have all the dates right.


I checked on the indoor girl. The flowers are OK but the leaves around them are pale and nothing seems to help. They look like the tips are burning, getting curl... uhg! Why is this so hard? The roots still look good.

ppm - 640
pH - 5.9
Added water

Outdoor girls look good. The big clone is still suffering from some sort of nute issue. I will keep giving her tea until she gets better. I hope the wind dies down this weekend so I canuse all of my new pest gear and sprays. The beer is working well. I will get pics tomorrow. It does evaporate in the sun quickly so I added some water to fill it back up. I hope the bugs still like it.


New gear:










Giant sunflower:









Flower Clone:




















Micro Clone:






























Big Clone:













Flowers:























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy Friday All! Don't forget to smoke your dads out on Sunday!

Let's see - indoor is all fucked up - roots are going bad again, new growth is yellow and twisted. Flower and Micro clones are going great. Big clone is suffering from some kind of lockout or deficiency. 

Put out one of the new fly traps to test it on the big clone.

I will do a res change, flush and try the tea stuff for the roots. I need to find out what the secret is to keeping this Malawi happy. She starts out great and then just starts to lose it!


Flowers:





















Micro Clone










Flower Clone










Big Clone
















FIM Top










FIM Side










Fly trap 
















Fly trap  - Hung up a bunch more!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 16, 2012)

crazy Mo  
You have a wild(life) grow  I think you're indoor will recover, all is not lost yet by the looks of those pics, i see resin production happening, either because she's in shock (unlikely the cause) or things are getting better!, do the root idea for sure, follow what Slanty said i believe you will turn this grow around! She is in need of some food for sure!! and if i were you, honestly turn those cfls back on  any extra lighting will help you grow roots/leaves!!! more light = more photosynthesis. + with nutrient fix you will get her to happen. she's hangin on, can't you tell!  no seed growth = keep going. It is a weed all it wants to do is grow, give it the right conditions she will finish

edit : don't be afraid of plant food . They can handle more then people think


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 16, 2012)

Hang in there Mo! You can do it! 

I am not sure what the PH of the tea works out to be after I brew it. I have never checked it tbh. I just add it to my res and top up with water to the proper levels. I usually only top up my nutes every 2nd watering, to let them fluctuate a bit. I also try to keep my res in the 5.7-6.2 ish range. Once it gets up to 6.2, I drop it again. I was just in there this morning, and my plants look better now than they have in the past month!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey Slanty - How much tea do you add to your res? Is it by ppm or by ml/L?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 16, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Hey, I take no credit for that tea recipe. That all goes to Heisenberg: https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html. I just use it and know it works wonders!!
> 
> As for changing my res. I only change it when necessary(which is not often). Most grows only get changed a couple times.


Please read through a good part of the 1st post by Heisenberg. He states about 1 cup per gallon to start. It is a good read though. He explains why the tea works!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Slanty!
Just finished it. Copied many of his tips. I might switch to dutch masters nutes also. Do you make clones? What method do you use?
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, of course I make clones. I honestly, just use the kiss theory. Shoe box sized plastic container. 8 1" neoprene inserts(or whatever size they are). Small 10w aquarium heater(could use next size up), bubbles, and some rooting hormone. Get roots in anywhere from 5 days to 2 weeks depending on strain and where the clipping comes from as well.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2012)

> Shoe box sized plastic container. 8 1" neoprene inserts(or whatever size they are). Small 10w aquarium heater(could use next size up), bubbles, and some rooting hormone.



Sweet! Got any pics?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2012)

OK - Res change - check

Flush - check
Clean res with pH-ed water - check

Would have done more but the light cycle was over. I had to get water and ingredients for the tea. Nobody had any of it so I had to substitute every ingredient. 


*Earth Worm Castings (EWC) from OHS 

Earth Juice Bio Zeus*
Contains the following Non-Plant Food active ingredients; 
CFUs per gram:_ 
Azotobacter chroococcum_-500,000_; Azotobacter 
vinelandii_-500,000;
_Azospirillum lipoferum_-5,000,000_; Bacillus 
coagulans-_500,000_; Bacillus megaterium_-500,000;
_Bacillus 
subtilis_-500,000;_ Pseudomonas fluorescens_-5,000,000_; Rhizobium 
japonicum_-5,000,000
Propagules per gram:_ Trichoderma 
harzianum_-500,000_; Trichoderma viride_-500,000: 99.9% Inert 
Ingredients

*Xtreme Gardening Mykos WP
*
I also grabbed some compost starter at OHS because it had the same stuff.  I also picked up a new airstone just for making teas.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> OK - Res change - check
> 
> Flush - check
> Clean res with pH-ed water - check
> ...


This is interesting.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 17, 2012)

I think the mycos/mykos, however you spell it could replace the other shit beside the EWC if I remember correctly from what I read way back when?

I will look for some pictures of my DIY clone box. I have some UL'd to the site, but my attachment function no longer works on this site. I will have to start UL'ing to a 3rd party site and linking shit here.......  As if I didn't have enough shit to do..... O_O

The key thing is, when you brew it, make sure you get bubbles!!! Use a small container so that you oxygenate the hell out of the solution! That is a sure sign your tea is active!  (should almost look like dish soap shine on top of the bubbles!)

oh.. a top picture to drool on..... 12/12 as of Friday!(06-15)


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2012)

OK - I was busy this weekend. First I started by protecting my Sunflower from predatory squirrels by covering the flower with a bird net:








This was not easy because the bird net is very hard to position without it getting stuck to anything it touches.

Next I had to perform a res change and a flush because my beautiful new roots were looking bad. The flush did the trick (I still have not started the tea yet).

Res change:










Before flush June 9th:








After flush:








to be continued in the next post...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2012)

Got the res changed and so I went shopping for Slanty's tea suggestion ingredients. Took almost all day but I found what I needed and some other cool stuff like two new Burpee tomato plants. A traditional Beefsteak and a new hybrid called Solar Power! I had enough organic soil left to put the small Solar plant in a container. The beefsteak is 3 feet tall and needed to go in the ground. So Sunday I needed to go shopping for soil (except the good stuff is at the farm store and they are closed on Sunday).

Added some 0-10-10 bloom nutes (240 ppm) to the res and checked the pH. It was at 6.5 but I did not have time to get it dialed-in so I gave the res some pH down and I left it for Sunday as well.

Made some 6.5 pH water for the outdoor garden and gave it to all the good little martians. It seems to be fixing the deficiency problem with the big clone. The outdoor water pH was at 8 so I think it was causing a lockout on the magnesium. Now I know exactly how much pH down to squirt in the 5 gal buckets to get 6.5. It makes it quick and easy.

June gloom seems to be fading away and we are starting to get some nice sunny hot days!


Big clone:









FIM Top:









FIM Side:









Artsy Fartsy Shot:









Cloneville:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2012)

Started Father's day with bacon, eggs, toast, Blue Mountain coffee, and blueberry muffins! Buuuurrrrp. ^^

















Next it was the quest for soil. OHS - nope, Farm Supply - closed, Armstrong nursery - nope, Home Depot - yep - Kellogs organic veggie soil! Of course the pile in the front looked like it was kept in a spider and dirt zoo. Had to climb over the spider zoo and grab the clean bags from the back. Happy father's day from Home Depot!

Got home and finished the hole I had prepared on Saturday. Mixed the new soil with my river clay and some pumice to get that magic combination that plants seem to love. Planted the beefsteak and gave her some nice pH-ed water and nutes.

After that I worked on getting my garage organized. I have fallen in love with clear totes and now I want to put everything in them! Did too much and got cranky  Settled in for the night with a nice Togo's Pastrami Reuben mmmmmmmmmmm!

Opened some presents - got some movies (Picture Mommy Dead and Sgt. Pepper's with Peter Frampton) and an As Seen on TV brownie pan with two mixes! Score!!!



Big clone:









Cloneville:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh - BTW - I worked on the pH in the res on Sunday. It was up to 6.8. I got it to 6.5 and stopped for the day. Read a post on urban grower that said Sativas like 5.1-5.8 pH in the res. I really think this Malawi follows much different rules than the modern hybrids. I need to keep dialing in what this girl likes.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2012)

OK - The indoor girl is still hanging in there. I am not sure how much she will bulk up especially when her roots keep going bad. I will just keep loving her and trying to "read" her until I go crazy. 

I kept giving her acid today trying to get the pH down to 5.4. Was only able to get her to 6.1 before time ran out. I will give her more tomorrow. I also gave her some GH Flora Nectar FruitInfusion - ppm 280. All of those flowers in the cab and no smell?

Does anybody know a good reference for growing Malawi Sativa? I am trying to find all of the tips I can about this girl's needs.

Watered all of the outdoor plants today because it was hot!!!! Used pH-ed water and hose.




DAY 130 - Day 51 Flip










































Big Clone:









FIM Top:









FIM Side:









Flytrap:









Cloneville:









Garden:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 19, 2012)

That sunflower is gorgeous...

And I can't believe how good all the clones look!

What made you think to check the PH of the garden hose?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2012)

> What made you think to check the PH of the garden hose?


Hey Lady J - I just wanted to make the water 6.5-6.8 for soil and so I checked it before I added anything to see where I was starting. I was very surprised to see 8.0! 

You should have seen Cloneville this morning. Those fan leaves are almost twice as big now. They were all standing up nice and healthy!

The Micro and Flower clones look so different than the big clone does. The big clone has never gotten those giant fan leaves.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is a picture of the new plants that have joined the family in Cloneville!








Cheers,
Mo


Edit: Look at those fan leaves!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 20, 2012)

loving your Garden Mo  i honestly think the indoor will start growing fresh roots! keep positive. 
Outdoories are going mental!! great to see, looks like you got cloning down pat.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Mo,

I think it's awesome that you're hanging in there with the Malawi. I know it hasn't been easy for sure, but she is going to do alright because mama loves her! I wonder if she maybe just doesn't take well to hydro? Anyway, I know when you finally smoke her, she's going to be incredible! They say malawi is the most psychoactive sativa


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 20, 2012)

Did you manage to get any tea brewed? I hope so! Mine just keeps getting better and better!








Can you spot anything wrong? I sure can't!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2012)

Happy Summer Solstice for my Northern Hemisphere friends and Happy Winter Solstice for my Southern Hemisphere friends!

OK - Finally started brewing some Beneficial Tea as recommended by Slanty.




Supplies - Check






























2 Gal Bucket - Check









Water and Air - Check









Tea Bag - Check











Air and Earth Worm Castings in bag - Check











Tea Brewing - Check


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2012)

Brewing tea!

Tied the big clone down some more and did some stem cracking and twisting on some of the side branches to see what happens. Watered outside with ph-ed water and gave the big clone some calmag and silicone (protekt). Everything looks good. The big clone keeps getting greener!


Big Clone:


















FIM Top:










FIM Side LST:









Cloneville:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2012)

Snuck some quick shots at lights out. She will think there was a lightning storm!

Still looking pretty sad 
































Cheers,
Mo Summer


----------



## Mohican (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi All,
I hate to say this but I think I should ditch this dying indoor bush and replace her with a new clone or seed and start over the right way. What do you think?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi All,
> I hate to say this but I think I should ditch this dying indoor bush and replace her with a new clone or seed and start over the right way. What do you think?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


your outdoor plants look great Mo!!! I wouldn't ditch the indoor, i don't know, i think there is still alot of catching up to do with the roots....if you do decide to ditch her, instead put her outside, slam her roots into some really airy soil, she will take time to adjust, but still no loss from ditching her in the bin then.....Up to you Mo, you have many options, and still luckily many plants to play with. If you do start over, You have some great ideas.....


----------



## Burntroots (Jun 21, 2012)

Dont loose faith mohican!i also run a rdwc setup and i had a small bout of the brown sludge that stopped growth and wilted the leaves during the hot parts of the day.. i cleaned the piss out of my system and roots with h202, flushed it a few times with HOT water, did a res change and added 1 cup per gallon of tea to my res and folowed up with 1 cup every three days. since then there has been no sign of sludge and the plants rootball has doubled in size. just make sure you dont use any form of h202 or any sterilizing solution in your res afterwords. good luck mohican and stick with it, your baby will be fine =)


----------



## Burntroots (Jun 21, 2012)

Just a quick pic of my recovered rootball during yesterdays res change (hope you dont mind me posting a pic in your thread)


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 21, 2012)

By the looks of your tea brewing setup, I would like to make a suggestion. You need to get a much smaller object to hold your EWC. By the looks of that bag you have them in now, you may want to use that to strain your tea afterwards? I honestly just use a cotton sock with about a cup of EWC in it tied up with a twist tie. Heisenberg also suggested panty hose? Socks are cheap compared to them things!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 21, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> By the looks of your tea brewing setup, I would like to make a suggestion. You need to get a much smaller object to hold your EWC. By the looks of that bag you have them in now, you may want to use that to strain your tea afterwards? I honestly just use a cotton sock with about a cup of EWC in it tied up with a twist tie. Heisenberg also suggested panty hose? Socks are cheap compared to them things!


Panty hose is only a dollar for a pack . Family Dollar ftw


----------



## Mohican (Jun 22, 2012)

The tea is in the res - I repeat, the tea is in the res. Hmmmm - Nothing looks different hehe

Happy Friday All! Except my friends in OZ - how was Friday? So weird and it is Winter there.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

Mohican said:


> The tea is in the res - I repeat, the tea is in the res. Hmmmm - Nothing looks different hehe
> 
> Happy Friday All! Except my friends in OZ - how was Friday? So weird and it is Winter there.
> 
> ...


its bloody freezing!!! damn winter weather  yep saturday morning now half 4.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2012)

I like FM's idea of planting her outside instead of junking her completely.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I like FM's idea of planting her outside instead of junking her completely.


personally, i think she will yield better left where she is, if no improvement in next 2-3 days, think about some different options then perhaps....putting her outside is possible but they have to transition from air roots, to water roots i believe that's the term. A good kickstart boosting soil, would probably help in that case. Looking forward to seeing what happens anyhow!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 22, 2012)

Could I put her in perlite? I am also thinking about trying a grow with white pumice. She is in full flower so what will happen going out to long days - reveg?


I will let her go a week or two with the tea and see what happens. If she does not respond, I have some Thai seeds coming from a friend on Maui that I think would be fun to try. I think I will change to the perlite setup and do some Nugbuckets Bonzai pruning. I may also cut a clone from an outside and give her another try under the LED.

Tell me Flowa, how cold is it? 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Could I put her in perlite? I am also thinking about trying a grow with white pumice. She is in full flower so what will happen going out to long days - reveg?
> 
> 
> I will let her go a week or two with the tea and see what happens. If she does not respond, I have some Thai seeds coming from a friend on Maui that I think would be fun to try. I think I will change to the perlite setup and do some Nugbuckets Bonzai pruning. I may also cut a clone from an outside and give her another try under the LED.
> ...


Perlite isn't going to give that particular setup much support in my opinion. unless you support everything like you have been perhaps. Keep going on the tea idea, i'm sure Slanty knows the goods. going outside would turn her into a monster if she did manage to go through some re-veg, + the transition to changing root system, there would be some major shock either way. However, watch closely for any signs of new root growth, and keep us all informed, it might take a few days, but once they start, they have all that surface area to explode with new roots. shocking a plant can have added benefits  to a degree. Wait and see i guess....

white pumice....i think is a good addition to soil, i'm not 100% sure on that, but not alone 100% i don't think. Perlite is the No1 for oxygen, other than a perfect aero system, which i think you have found as many have is more difficult than it seems!!

It is currently 6' Celcius. ice on car windows


----------



## Alter Ego (Jun 22, 2012)

How does the trichome production look so far? You are an inspirational grower man.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 22, 2012)

None! I have not seen any Sativa pics with Trichs. They are more from the indica hash plants. I need to do some studying to see what is out there for finished Malawi signs. The hairs are still plump and white and there seems to be more and more of them. Oh! - I need to run out there real quick and get some shots!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ourkansaw (Jun 22, 2012)

Mohican said:


> None! I have not seen any Sativa pics with Trichs. They are more from the indica hash plants. I need to do some studying to see what is out there for finished Malawi signs. The hairs are still plump and white and there seems to be more and more of them. Oh! - I need to run out there real quick and get some shots!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


I believe all cannabis plants produce trichomes, it's just they're usually larger and more densely packed on strains that were historically grown for hash production (mostly indicas). I'm growing a strain that's supposed to be 90% sativa, and as you can see from this closeup photo, it's got quite a few trichomes forming on day 54 of 12/12:


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are the best images from the flowers that shows the minimal trich production on the leaves. There is a slight sparkle 





















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is an excerpt from a Malawi Gold (Afropips Seeds) smoke review:




> The texture of it was great, not too airy and loose, had a good calyx to leaf
> ratio when you got into it, though the calyx themselves werent that large. It
> produced a good amount of frost inside and outside of the bud and down about
> half the fan leaves. Not a good producer for hash by any means due to the med
> sized heads and lack of frost on the fan leaves.



Working on pictures - the camera battery finally ran out.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2012)

I am now a much more educated grower on the topic of roots. This education has come at a terrible cost to my indoor who is fighting back with all her might.

Not sure if I will try this grow method again. Might try the modified waterfarm with perlite method FlowaMasta is using. Or maybe even SuperSoil like Nugbuckets. It is an adventure!


Root pictorial history:









































































Whew!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Alter Ego (Jun 23, 2012)

What a journey so far! Man those tiny trichomes are going to be so deceiving.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2012)

Alter Ego said:


> What a journey so far! Man those tiny trichomes are going to be so deceiving.



Totally! I just cut away more stringy growth and the sticky is getting there. And the stalks are getting the same smell as the outdoor - basil/mint.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Mo read you whole journal ..Wow! what a lot of work..Plants are looking well (especially all your clones)..I saw this on a website ..Thought it may interest you..Peace http://www.typesofweed.com/malawi-gold


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2012)

> Mo read you whole journal ..Wow! what a lot of work..Plants are looking well (especially all your clones)..I saw this on a website ..Thought it may interest you..Peace http://www.typesofweed.com/malawi-gold



Thanks! Good read


----------



## bigfattone420 (Jun 23, 2012)

I hope the indoor girl make it...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey Big,
She is hanging in there! I diluted the water in the res by half. The ppm is 380 and the pH is 6.5. I added some more tea. The flowers are still adding more weight. More leaves on the bottom have died from the root rot. I cut some small growth from the main branches and I made cuttings. I may try to clone them. The clone dome clones are pretty bad except for two. The bubbling method seems to work better for me. I might try the Subcool shoebox method that Nugbuckets is using if I can find out what it is!!!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bigfattone420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Big,
> She is hanging in there! I diluted the water in the res by half. The ppm is 380 and the pH is 6.5. I added some more tea. The flowers are still adding more weight. More leaves on the bottom have died from the root rot. I cut some small growth from the main branches and I made cuttings. I may try to clone them. The clone dome clones are pretty bad except for two. The bubbling method seems to work better for me. I might try the Subcool shoebox method that Nugbuckets is using if I can find out what it is!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Mo..Good to hear your girl is hanging in there...She is one tuff lady...That will be one you're going to really enjoy, toking at the end...Yay!!Hey go back to what works for you on the clones.. ..peace...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2012)

Well my main res was draining slowly so I reached in to pull out the roots that clog the drain and they were black! Not brown but black! OMG - is this normal? Does the bene tea turn your roots black Slanty? This is freaking me out. Can I cut off these roots and just let her grow back new clean ones?


HELP!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2012)

Here is a picture of the roots:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

Today we have the fun root issue. I wish this Malawi Gold/Blackroot would die or grow some dank!!! This in-between shit is driving me nuts 

ppm - 380
pH - 6.7 (added some pH down and will check tomorrow)

Outdoor girls look great. The big clone is getting green stems again and some burn tips. I fed her pHed water today. 

Oh, just an FYI - I mixed up some Miracle Grow for my tomatos and the pH was 6.1 after mixing at 2/3 strength! Interesting. 

Cloneville just keeps getting bigger. The stalks on those girls are just beefy with cool green stripes. I mixed their soil with Blood and Bone meals and the leaves are very green with no burn at the tips. Fed them pHed water today and picked some weeds.

Finally got some cool macro shots of the indoor buds with some interesting micro structure.

Enjoy!




Res Scum from tea:










Bud Macros:




























Buds:




















Cloneville:


















Stalks:




















Big Clone LST:


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Burntroots (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Mo
How much tea did you add? ive read posts of people using a little too much tea having a problem similar to yours. did you brew your tea 48 hours? did it foam at all? was there any h202 or cleaners left behind from your res change? make sure when you clean your res you get as much of the brown algea out as you can, so the microbes in the tea have a chance to fight them off before they can take hold again.
Gl Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

I used one cup per gallon. The roots do not feel slimy and I did try to spread them apart more and shake any loose junk away. Can I cut them off? 



Anybody out there know anything about pruning roots?


----------



## Burntroots (Jun 25, 2012)

Ive read about guys doing it with success, but have not done it myself. Are they starting to smell yet?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

Nope - still smells good. The benes have added a new sent to the mix. It still smells like earth and roots - no fishy smells. The res temp is around 75-76F - I may need to get some ice in there to lower the temps.


----------



## Burntroots (Jun 25, 2012)

Imo i would cut off that black mass if it doesnt start showing signs off new growth within the next day or two, then do another res change and give the system another good cleaning. with micro tea you shouldnt have to worry about keeping temps down, it should be fine as long as it stays below or at the mid 70's.... you dont want your water too cold because it will slow down your good microbes and keep them from doing their job.


----------



## ironmark (Jun 25, 2012)

Perhaps one of the Zymes would help.


----------



## Burntroots (Jun 25, 2012)

ironmark said:


> Perhaps one of the Zymes would help.


Any zyme is going to make the problem 100 times worse, all it is is microbe food... In Mohicans situation you never want to add things like that or any form of sugar or molassis directly to your res because it feeds what your trying to kill.


----------



## Burntroots (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh and also cut out any organic nutes becuase they will also cause more problems then good at this point


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2012)

Burntroots said:


> Oh and also cut out any organic nutes becuase they will also cause more problems then good at this point


I agree 100%.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

Fun fun fun! I was moving my roots around and trying to hang them over the pipe to take a picture and guess what happened? A chunk of the knotted roots came off in my hand. I took some pics and there are interesting structures. It looks like it may be growing some new white bits. There are however some strange nodules on some of the hairs. Weird stuff and cool pics (Samsung WB150F).


Roots:











Chunk:




















Close:












Macros:























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 25, 2012)

Do you think you will keep growing Dro after this Mo? Organic soil just seems much easier...your outdoor girls are beautiful! That brown stuff is just awful, wonder why, after all you've tried, it's still here??


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 25, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Do you think you will keep growing Dro after this Mo? Organic soil just seems much easier...your outdoor girls are beautiful! That brown stuff is just awful, wonder why, after all you've tried, it's still here??


 As severe of a case of pythium that he had, it will take the tea a couple of weeks at minimum to get things back to normal. Oh, and absolutely nothing wrong with growing dro, Just have to learn the ropes like anything else. Flying by the seat of your pants will result in issues no matter what method used. It takes time and lots of trial and error to see what works for you as a grower! It all makes you a better grower!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

I think it was from the FloraNova Bloom and Sea Green. They both look like mud and make the water brown. The roots are not slimey and they smell like carrots. I think I just burned them with high nutes and low O2. Now they are just trying to recover. You can actually see some new growth in there so I have a good feeling about this beneficial root slime tea. I am also trying to get the ppm lower. I will do another res change and flush. She really seams to like that. It is when I start adding nutes that she slows down. I might just go straight water, tea, and 0-10-10 after the res flush.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

> It takes time and lots of trial and error to see what works for you as a grower! It all makes you a better grower!



It is also harder when you try to grow a slow outside-only strain in hdyro with a small LED. 


I have learned a ton thanks to my RIU teachers!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I think it was from the FloraNova Bloom and Sea Green. They both look like mud and make the water brown. The roots are not slimey and they smell like carrots. I think I just burned them with high nutes and low O2. Now they are just trying to recover. You can actually see some new growth in there so I have a good feeling about this beneficial root slime tea. I am also trying to get the ppm lower. I will do another res change and flush. She really seams to like that. It is when I start adding nutes that she slows down. I might just go straight water, tea, and 0-10-10 after the res flush.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


They should not smell at all. The fact that you have a smell is an indication of something wrong! Now that everything is back on track with my UC setup, I lift the lid to my epicenter res and smell next to nothing....

I am still in awe at how little nutes an UC setup uses! I think I have maxed out @ 550ppm so far, and I am now into week 2 of flower!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes - I think the trick to hydro is more air and less nutes. Keep those roots searching for goodies!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, with these same strains, I was running ~1200+ ppm at this point in time in my nft setup prior! That is a 60+% decrease in nutes from one hydro setup to another! 

It was a bastardized NFT style setup, and not a true NFT, which I am sure I could have reduced nutes more if it was a true NFT setup.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2012)

Have you seen the roots they get on those high-pressure fine mist spray systems? They are so white and so fuzzy. They hardly use any nutes. My next girl is going to be on a strict diet! hehe


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all! The hydro is still going well, added some pH down and that was it. It was way more humid in there today so I am pretty sure the roots are working better! The ppm is not dropping so I will probably do a res change tomorrow and get rid of any pesky leftover nutes and start fresh and clean. 

Outdoor I gave the big clone some CalMag in her water because she is not looking green enough and yet the very end of her leaf tips are showing burn signs. So I know my N is OK (she has blood meal and I give her Alaska Fish Emulsion - barf!) but she is still not as green as her sisters. I will give her some Micro in her water tomorrow.

I also did some more bending on the big clone. I am going to spread her apart so all of the tips are the same height like a giant spoke *



































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 27, 2012)

you make me feel lazy Mo  i should get off my ass. that damn hash, passed out twice today....it's just sooo yummy

everything looks great  apart from that brown gunk macros  getting the hang of the samsung i see


----------



## Get Mo (Jun 27, 2012)

Lookin good yo! Ima watch this one...
I currently got some ace's golden tigers and some malawi gold and black from s. africa growin.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

Morning Mo  got some macros for me  ?!


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 28, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Have you seen the roots they get on those high-pressure fine mist spray systems? They are so white and so fuzzy. They hardly use any nutes. My next girl is going to be on a strict diet! hehe


I'll be posting pics of my hpa roots tomorrow. Come by for a peak


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Morning Mo  got some macros for me  ?!


I do..... but my attachment issue is still present even after I did a fresh install of windows. This site is such a PITA to use sometimes.....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 28, 2012)

You guys are like hungry plants - Feed me Seymour!


Root shots:


Yesterday-










Today-










Bought a smart pot today for the outside grow area.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 28, 2012)

Mohican said:


> You guys are like hungry plants - Feed me Seymour!
> 
> 
> Root shots:
> ...


ALL I CAN SAY IS "YAY"!!!! Your roots are in the recovery stage and you will be able to salvage something out of that indoor plant! Thank goodness you cloned it early and often, as you will reap huge rewards! Might I suggest you add some tea every week to your outdoorsies.... as you will like the results! 

ps. Anything below that new growth on your picture, that is submerged, just crop it right off, as it looks to be 99% dead anyways.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is the Tried Tested and True results of the Heisenberg tea formula in your Hydroponic setup:















And 13 day into 12/12 trying to compete somewhat with FM...:


----------



## Mohican (Jun 28, 2012)

My roots have never looked as good as yours. I do not know what I did wrong or if it is a strain thing. The next indoor will be much better and I will grow her the FlowaMasta way!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 28, 2012)

Ha... well fine then... enough of my suggestions if you want to follow another's suggestions.....(am positive he suggested following my directions?)

Must have went wrong some place..... WTF do I know?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey Slanty! Super props for recommending the tea. I think the dead stuff in the res is actually shooting out some new white growth  I am not sure if I can get the same results as FM without the PGR anyway. I would like to give the perlite/hempy thing a try along with mainlining the plant for 16 colas (Nugbuckets Lab). Although I think am going to very busy working the outdoor girls during the next few months. I am starting to see moths and caterpillars on other plants in my garder so I need to start spraying the BT.

Don't be sad...two outta three aint bad... - Meatloaf


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 28, 2012)

Naw.....was just bursting your bubble! You are in good hands no matter what your direction! You have good people that actually have a clue trying to help you, so I am very hopeful of your outcome!

Unfortunately, there are more than not that want to help with suggestions, but unfortunately, have no clue to the answer! O_O


----------



## Mohican (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is a stumper. Why are my air lines all getting slimey. This clear tubing stuff is bad! I need to replace it all. Any suggestions team?










Copper tubing maybe? I want to build a foodgrade stainless steel hempy system. No plastic crap anywhere and only tea foods. A 1000W HID and an AC unit and a Porsche Cabriolet. And this chair. That's all I want. hehe


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 28, 2012)

That is one big root ball you got yourself Slanty.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Ha... well fine then... enough of my suggestions if you want to follow another's suggestions.....(am positive he suggested following my directions?)
> 
> Must have went wrong some place..... WTF do I know?


lol you the man Slanty  believe me, YOU know what you're doing! i think the aeroponics style is truly spectacular, i think it takes a little more know how, with ingredients like organics, and non organics, it seems as though that system can be very touchy if you don't follow a strict guide, 100% perlite gives you a bit of a buffer i think, i pulled 1.5lb of my very first run with 4.5 weeks veg no ph pen, no ppm tester, just followed the nute schedule exactly. i did only use half strength PGR, as always



Mohican said:


> Hey Slanty! Super props for recommending the tea. I think the dead stuff in the res is actually shooting out some new white growth  I am not sure if I can get the same results as FM without the PGR anyway. I would like to give the perlite/hempy thing a try along with mainlining the plant for 16 colas (Nugbuckets Lab). Although I think am going to very busy working the outdoor girls during the next few months. I am starting to see moths and caterpillars on other plants in my garder so I need to start spraying the BT.
> 
> Don't be sad...two outta three aint bad... - Meatloaf
> 
> ...


pgr or no pgr, you will do great. you have some more experience and know how, and having a blast along the way


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2012)

Welcome to my perpetual grow - it never ends! 

Checked on the indoor girl this morning and her roots are getting better. I also noticed that everything is clean in the tank except for the air hoses. I need to figure out better material for these. Please give me your ideas!

ppm 360
pH 5.9

Outdoor plants are loving these scorching days and crisp nights. The structure on the big clone is so different than the Micro and Flower clones. The micro and flower have giant fan leaves bigger than a pie pan. The big clone is starting to look like the nice Hawaiian Sativa look in all of the pictures I have seen.


Day 140 - Day 61 Flip












Big












Cloneville Clones




























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 29, 2012)

Could the copper pipe be toxic?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2012)

It is toxic - to algae. In plants it is great for fruits. I actually gave the big clone a chelated copper pill in its water yesterday to help counteract the zinc in the galvanized planter. The bottom of the planter was completely rusted out so I have it sitting on a tub full of white pumice for drainage. We will see if the copper supplement helps, hurts, or shows no effect.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 29, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Ha... well fine then... enough of my suggestions if you want to follow another's suggestions.....(am positive he suggested following my directions?)
> 
> Must have went wrong some place..... WTF do I know?





Mohican said:


> Hey Slanty! Super props for recommending the tea. I think the dead stuff in the res is actually shooting out some new white growth  I am not sure if I can get the same results as FM without the PGR anyway. I would like to give the perlite/hempy thing a try along with mainlining the plant for 16 colas (Nugbuckets Lab). Although I think am going to very busy working the outdoor girls during the next few months. I am starting to see moths and caterpillars on other plants in my garder so I need to start spraying the BT.
> 
> Don't be sad...two outta three aint bad... - Meatloaf
> 
> ...





Mohican said:


> Here is a stumper. Why are my air lines all getting slimey. This clear tubing stuff is bad! I need to replace it all. Any suggestions team?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you may have nutrient finding its way back up the tube....try putting your air pumps above water level. this will push the air down, and keep the water out i believe. and you should use black tubing really. so no light gets in


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2012)

Hard plastic or rubber? I am thinking about copper or stainless steel. I am not sure how to attach it to the pump or stones though.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mo,Glad to see your indoor girl is on her way to goodness...You will definately will enjoy her for the work you put in..She is a tuff lady....I'm here foir the duratin..peace...


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hard plastic or rubber? I am thinking about copper or stainless steel. I am not sure how to attach it to the pump or stones though.


cheap is not always bad Mo  get black flexible rubber tubing. for everything  i replace all mine every grow, grommets, hoses etc. 

You love steel don't you?! i have heard copper is fine, as most RO systems go through copper tubing, but you are feeding nutrients so stick with cheapo i say 
black rubber tubing is a godsend. i've never had a single leak, and it does exactly what it's supposed to. 
Keep light out, and have consistent flow  In my opinion rubber has less chance of certain element build ups as maybe copper or steel, they both have stuff that elements will bind to...maybe this is causing some issues. This is only me theory, i haven't researched it thoroughly just always stuck with rubber


----------



## Mohican (Jul 1, 2012)

Picked up some silicone aquarium tubing. It is what I have on my little bubbler outside and it never gets algae.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Picked up some silicone aquarium tubing. It is what I have on my little bubbler outside and it never gets algae.


if it's black and doesn't let light through, all good  algae happens easily in a hydro environment given the right conditions because of the warmth i guess. But if you have your air pumps at the right height the water won't back up it, especially if power fails. The gravity will pull the water down


----------



## Mohican (Jul 1, 2012)

Here is the tubing for the air supply. Res clean and refurbishment today - wish me luck!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,
Recovering from a marathon res refurbishment. I put it off for far too long but I knew it would require every electron of energy in my body. And it did!

We will start off with the deconstruction phase first:




Before the fight started:










Draining the res:










Pealing away the layers:










Shelf removed and empty res lowered exposing the root mass:














































Root Macro - look at all the new nubs growing out!










TO BE CONTINUED...


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2012)

Time to flush these poor roots. I like the method I came up with last time I did a res scrub. It uses way less water than filling the whole system (10 gallons). Put the shelf back up and used my 2 gallon tea bucket and stacked some boxes so the roots could sit in the flush solution.





























Time to clean the hardware and toss those nasty air lines. 






Nasty stuff



































Got blisters from all of the scrubbing. Soaked everything in H2O2. Took the pipes apart and cut a longer section for the pipe going from the pump to the sprinkler square. Now it is all level.



Soaking the scrubbed littlle bits in H2O2:






















Clean Res and Level Pipes:














Reassembly





























Whew! But instead of quitting for the day, I moved to the outside garden and put in another 5 hours! Made dinner at 9pm while doing shots of Don Julio  I think that stuff might be slightly halucinagenic  I slept great but the dreams were trippy.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 2easy (Jul 3, 2012)

man i cant believe how good that tea works, the first time i saw your roots i thought your plant was a goner for sure but look at her now, shes making a comeback. well done


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 3, 2012)

busy man Mo! what an effort that must of all been!!!


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 3, 2012)

I would cut off the roots below the new healthy ones

What is your nute feeding schedule?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2012)

> What is your nute feeding schedule?


Right now I have her at 360 ppm of 0-10-10 and ph of 6.3 (trying to counteract the residual H2O2 base).


----------



## Burntroots (Jul 3, 2012)

Great job mo, glad to see those roots are turning around for you... Looking forward to seeing the end result from all your painstaking work


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi All! Happy Forth of July eve 

I broke my Samsung camera - the zoom is stuck 

Back to using my Canon. Tried my hand at some macro shots.



Here is what I have to work with:













Here are some sparkly shots:


























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 3, 2012)

Still looks great regardless of the camera change...those buds are really starting to take shape...I seriously can't wait to see them full grown! Can only imagine how good the smoke is going to be. How are things with the res and nutes?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2012)

Still fighting the pH. I think all of the H2O2 I used left some residue. That is the only thing I can think of. I keep knocking it down to 5.9 and it keeps going up to 6.5! The ppm is 360 of 0-10-10 bloom nutes.

Did you notice on the last bud shot at the bottom it looks like a calyx is dripping goo!  I miss my Samsung camera 


Cheers,
West Coast Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh - guess what! I found some bud worms in Cloneville  I will spray the BT tomorrow and we will see if it really works. I am also battling ants in my garden. Leaves on my Tomatos and Potatos look like they have blight but when I dug up the soil it was full of ants and eggs. I am putting out coffee grounds and I am soaking the ground (makes them relocate). Anybody have a good trick for banishing ants?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been getting all drastic on this big clone trying all kinds of LST and HST (cracking stuff). She seems to be digging it. The cloneville clones are still going nuts - big stalks and the tips are starting to get flowery looking. Smells amazing - like minty basil pesto  MJ Pesto on MJ Noodles - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!




Big:











FIM Side:











Curvy tip:











Micro (hehe) clone leaf:

























Micro tip:


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful outdoor girl(s) 

Be interesting to see how she does come flower time


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 4, 2012)

beautiful work Mo  coming along nicely, look at all the weed you made out of that 1 girl!! you should feel like a very proud dad


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Still fighting the pH. I think all of the H2O2 I used left some residue. That is the only thing I can think of. I keep knocking it down to 5.9 and it keeps going up to 6.5! The ppm is 360 of 0-10-10 bloom nutes.
> 
> Did you notice on the last bud shot at the bottom it looks like a calyx is dripping goo!  I miss my Samsung camera
> 
> ...


Over how much time is it going up to 6.5? I thought that it was normal for the PH to raise like that...and is ideal because it opens up better absorption for other nutrients as it slowly raises?


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 4, 2012)

That big clone is my favorite! Absolutely beautiful...looks even better after you solved the Ph issue with the water from the hose


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2012)

> That big clone is my favorite! Absolutely beautiful...looks even better after you solved the Ph issue with the water from the hose







Still not getting the dark green in the leaves that I want to see and the stems are still showing too much purple. I gave her some Flora Nova Bloom yesterday and we will see what that does.


HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!!!

That's all she wrote,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2012)

Overcast today - the clones are loving it!












I had a visitor in the garden today. I thought it was a bird at first:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Overcast today - the clones are loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instantly thought of Silence of the Lambs lol.


Plants are looking gorgeous


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 4, 2012)

I agree! plants are looking gorgeous! i wouldn't worry about the purple stems Mo  i had them everywhere. It doesn't mean a bad thing necessarily!!
it nearly looks as if the clones want to flower!!!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 5, 2012)

How are the roots doing Mo?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

hey there I just came by to join up. I just started another scrog grow myself so im checkn out all the compitetion right now. lol everything looks good in here keep it up.
Cheers~Reggae


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, sorry I haven't been by in a while. That little stand of outdoor action looks quite full! I've been away too long.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, all I can say, is his indoor has been a very informative learning experience to say the least, and he will be rewarded well with his outdoor! 

Unfortunately, his indoor isn't going to yield a whole lot of bud, but he should still get some good hash from the plant! His next round indoor should be a thread to follow closely! He will grow a monster!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

yupp them outdoor plants surre do look purdy


----------



## Mohican (Jul 5, 2012)

Some outdoor pics from today:


Cloneville:















Big Clone branch:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 6, 2012)

healthy as a race horse!! beautiful huuuuge fans


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2012)

OK - Busy day today and now I am a zombie. Made an arty pic of a bud and there are some daily update shots of outdoors and for Slanty - my ugly roots. I added MOAB today. I am thinking I will let the indoor go for two more weeks and then she is out. I may just work outdoors until the season is done and then go back inside. Both is just giving me a split personality...



Arty:










Cloneville:











Big:












Roots:






































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like you got some issues with the roots..

Brown slime maybe.

Are you doing anything to combat that?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes - Bene tea is what is making them come back. See all the new white tips?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2012)

I was about to say you should try using a compost tea.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I was about to say you should try using a compost tea.


Yeah.... been there done that a few weeks ago. Only reason his plant is still alive imo. 

Looks like you need more tea in there though Mo. You should have seen a way bigger improvement by now. You have been adding it for a couple of weeks now no?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Slanty - thanks for reminding me - I need to brew some more tea! I am kinda losing interest in the indoor since it is going to be such a low yield of questionable quality. I just want to start a new grow with a happy plant that I do not veg too long. However I have so much going on outside right now with my veggies and MJ that I do not have time to deal with a new indoor grow also. The pests are starting to multiply and I need to start trying all of the preventatives. Already got started with a few tricks.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 8, 2012)

dang I just left my friends grow room and her roots were looking just like that.. I recamended cannazyme to her cause shes in hydro.. this product works wonders in repairing damaged roots..


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 8, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> dang I just left my friends grow room and her roots were looking just like that.. I recamended cannazyme to her cause shes in hydro.. this product works wonders in repairing damaged roots..


cannazyme would only make this issue much worse with areoponics......zyme would feed the bad bacteria...

i think you will be ok Mo  remember they are a weed! they will survive given the harshest climate!  when your outdoor girls start to flower the bugs won't be so much of a problem...they cant eat what they cant get to, and they only get stuck in the trichs


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta - I am really excited about the outdoor girls. The indoor is bulking up and I hope she can finish bofore the rot kills everything.

The bugs ruined half of my harvest last year. Full of bug poop and holes  

Using neem, Safer BT, Sevin and Ditomaceous Earth this time. The ants are my problem this year.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2012)

I read on RIU that if you put Cocaine on your plants it makes them grow better. Half a kilo should be enough:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2012)

Hehe - just kidding  I am trying Diatomaceous Earth (DE) to deter any pests. I have already seen a couple budworms dangling from their strings trying to get away!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2012)

DE for hydro:



> Hydroponics
> 
> Freshwater diatomite can be used as a growing medium in hydroponic gardens.
> It is also used as a growing medium in potted plants, particularly as bonsai soil. Bonsai enthusiasts use it as a soil additive, or pot a bonsai tree in 100% diatomaceous earth. Like perlite, vermiculite, and expanded clay, it retains water and nutrients, while draining fast and freely, allowing high oxygen circulation within the growing medium.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi All - This has been a busy weekend! I got my camera back  It is a little wonky though  The selection wheel does not work right now and the autofocus seems to be off a bit. I still managed to take more pictures than I can easily sift through. I spent all day working on these.

OK - Big Clone update

She is responding to the bending and bondage with remarkable results. She got a little wilted yesterday in the afternoon so I know I am not overwatering 




Bent branch:



















FIM Side from the back:










FIM Side front:










FIM Top:










Tip shots:




























Whole Bush:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2012)

BTW - I bent the FIM top branches down today to make them even with the other tips. I need to get on a ladder to get a top shot of this girl all spread out


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2012)

Indoor mama is teetering on the brink. The rot is causing leves to drop off by the handfull. It is starting to reach the lower buds. I hope she makes it two more weeks!


Roots:




























Plant:











Left side rot:











Right side rot:












Good stuff:






































































































Whew!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2012)

Finally got around to brewing my bene tea! Got some stockings this time 

























































Cheers,
Mo


P.S. - I realized the new smell in the res was the molasses


----------



## Rascality Afoot (Jul 8, 2012)

Dude! Subscribed. Love the african sativa. This will be rad. Have you looked into making traditional Malawi cobb? It'd be worth sacrificing a 1/4oz to try anyhow. If you soak the roots of that one plant in a solution of 1 part 3% peroxide with 10 parts water for ten minutes or so it'll work wonders. I wanna smoke this vicariously through you...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey Mo, I think you got longer than 2 weeks still to flower...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome Rascality Afoot!

I started with the H2O2 method but it just did not stop the rot. This bene tea is really doing the trick and I should have done it sooner. I made the problem worse by cutting back the number of air stones - the clear tubing was also helping it grow and the CFLs were making the cab too warm. 


Today when I was pulling out the dead leaves, I finally got a nice wiff of bud perfume! This Malawi emits such a refreshing clean spicy scent of mint and basil. And the resin is more waxy than sticky. I hope she makes it two more weeks. However, if she bites it, I have the outdoor girls that are chugging along at light speed 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2012)

> Hey Mo, I think you got longer than 2 weeks still to flower...



Me too - but I do not know if the plant will make it that long


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2012)

> Have you looked into making traditional Malawi cobb?



Wrapping it in banana leaves? I was thinking about trying that actually. I will check Youtube and see if there is any info about how to do this.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

I dont see any rot either?

What do you mean by rot?

Asides from the root rot.

But i didnt see any on the plant


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2012)

The brown spots on the leaves.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thats just nute burn, or a deficiency..

It shouldnt kill the plant


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2012)

These are the spots:


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

It is very common for sativas to shed fan leaves in flower. I had an Acapulco Gold that did the same thing too.

IMHO I would just pluck off the damaged leaves.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey Mo! I am loving your outdoor girls!! don't be shy on the food now!! let them store all that energy up for the big flower ahead, you are going to have a monstrous plant!!! geeez one might even have to re-pot she is getting huuuuuuuuuge! or is she half in the ground? that would help bigtime  Ride the indoor out, i don't think her roots will fully recover, they will still maybe fight till the end, leavers will die quickly now in my opinion, there is no system to support them but from what i've seen the buds will flower out...don't expect dense/thick buds, but do expect some tasty enjoyable hard earned Malawi Mo smoke  ride it out, let the leaves die off naturally, any support will help at this stage! don't touch a single leaf or root!!! if you can get another 1-2 week, (yes you need more, but you won't get it  ) they will return you with some smoke  

hope that lifts your spirits somewhat! but wow! those outdoors  setup some insect zappers!!! some electric plug in only the battery types are crap and so are the solar charge. buy plug in electric! run them all day all night  right next to the girls.

Mo the jungle man, fillin his yard with erb


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

Leaves that are damaged that badly cannot reverse the damage that is done to them. Once they are damaged like that they no longer serve their purpose, and are better off being taken off the plant.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 9, 2012)

Mo, you need to ditch the whole sprayer thing until you get rid of the rot. You need to get your water level up above the bottom of the net pot so the beni tea can get to and eat all that slime away! The plant is cannibalizing itself trying to stay alive while it tries to recover down below. Once you get the rot taken care of you can drop your water level and put the sprayers back in if you want to, but I wouldn't.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 9, 2012)

but don't touch any leaves!!! let them die naturally any support will help. They won't hinder your growth nor will they suck any life. their job is to feed the buds till the very end. Fact. I agree with Slanty also, makes perfect sense, leave the bubblers in for oxygen and fill the tank and feed that tea 
If you start peeling off leaves now, the plant will only finish quicker with less yield again, up to you Mo 

Your outdoors will reward you don't you worry bout that


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^ Yeah, what he said too!

I also can't wait to see what that outdoor is going to do once it flowers! Mo is going to be extremely happy!


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 10, 2012)

I was looking at the new High Times pics sent by growers. None of them compared to yours. I think it would be cool to see yours published


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Slanty - Here are my roots today. I added my new tea to the res.

































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2012)

Got a few bud shots while I was messing with the res:


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2012)

Whew - that was hairy! My balance is not what it was. I guess I landed on my head too many times skating.


Got the semi-overhead shot of the Big clone:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 10, 2012)

she looks lovely from the top view, but them roots just turned my stomach.. lol
Im wanting to do a few outdoor with a compost tea.. I already got the worm compost bin working for me now I just need to grab a couple buckets and some hydroton.. or should I just do soil and feed with the tea?? that is the question of the day..


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 10, 2012)

Mo, How much tea are you brewing and adding to your res? I am thinking it is not enough. 

Can you not dunk that root structure a bit in the res and get rid of a lot of the slime coverage? Those things really need some O2, but the slime is choking them big time!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 11, 2012)

what an waesome top shot of the large clone outdoorie!!! WOW! 

i could be wrong, but some bud on the indoor may be going yellow.....keep an eye out, you won't have much longer in my opinion....Don't stress Mo  you've done a great job keeping her alive, she's just got issues that aint gonna fix at this stage....  keep positive all is well, you will have plenty of smoke by the looks!! gettin handy with the samsung i see to


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

Id say he has at least 6 weeks of flowering left... Plenty of time to fix what is going wrong...


----------



## lordjin (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, how events just seem to pile up in this thread. I'm tempted to just sit here and watch what happens with your outdoor plant.

The indoor is still going! You have great staying power.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks all! It is a learning experience and I think I have had almost every bad thing happen! Now I am dealing with bugs outside. Neem, BT, and more carbs in the soil. Neither indoor or outdoor is very easy  Especially with a slow going African Sativa strain 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 11, 2012)

As I have said several time now, MO is going to be one extremely happy individual come this fall! What he has ventured into and learned over the past few months will only add to the exceptional gardening skills already possessed! 

I am really stoked to see the results from that outdoor topped clone! The other 2 will do extremely well also, but that monster top clone is going to need a saw to cut it down at harvest time!


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Mo,

Do you have any updates on Moz Poz?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2012)

F-ing- F-ers! Eating the Micro and Flower Clones




















Big Clone - No problems:












HST Knuckle:

































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 11, 2012)

That thing is going to be 8+ feet tall by the time it is done! Maybe pushing 10 feet! O_O 

Good Job! 

Hope you have a good relationship with your neighbors, as there won't be any hiding that MONSTER!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 12, 2012)

Jungle Man!!! bloody bugs! killem all!! that big clone getting the least bugs is probably due to more full sunlight perhaps, she is going to be an absolute beauty


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 12, 2012)

You can fight picking them off one at a time (I did that recently with a regular plant outdoors that was literally covered in leaf eaters. Their suckers were so strong I had to use tongs to get them off. They did not return, so hopefully you will have similar success.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2012)

Last year I did that and got sticky doing it right up until harvest. I was so proud to be 100% organinc just picking them off. Then during trim I found over 200 and my buds looked like swiss cheese full of bug turds! At least they are organic bug turds! 



Mr Goo from last year:













































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2012)

Root terror 2012! OK - The sprinklers are making it worse or the bene tea is growing mushrooms! There is a white moldy area now showing on my roots. I am try what Slanty recommended and submerging the whole rootball in bubbling water. Make sure you are ready for these pics - they are frightening!









































































Cheers and barf bags,
Mo


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm so high that I literally cringed with my whole body during each pic 

That girl is giving you a run for your money! Is the 3rd pic after you cleaned things up a bit?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2012)

No - that is one of the few spots that does not look like death!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 12, 2012)

if you have couple of lines in without the stones attached make some big juicy bubbles


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2012)

It is already bubling so hard it is making a big mess of my cabinet. I think she has a week maybe if I give her a flush and just run water.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2012)

Picked a few more beasties off the Flower clone. For some reason they keep coming to a section of leaves on the south side of the plant!???

Had rain and thunder today. Thought it was done so I soaked the clones in BT. It rained a few hours later! Oh well - spray some more BT tomorrow 

One of my tomato plants has a fine spider web the size of a softball and it is full of thrips and whiteflys - good job spidey!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2012)

The roots are in the boiling bucket of bubbles and the lights are now up as high as they can go (LED and UVB CFL):














It is all up to mother nature now...


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm subbed......and holy shit at them root pics.........good luck


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome PSUAGRO!

PH was up around 6.5 yesterday. I waited until today to see what it would do with the bubbling. Still 6.5 so I added some pH down. It is at 5.7 now. Amazingly there are still some very happy leaves and bud growth. There are also some very unhappy ones 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2012)

The outdoor girls are loving the rain! It is so humid and warm it feels and smells like Hawaii!


Cloneville:















Big Clone:




































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2012)

I just went out and measured the pH of some of the clean rainwater and it measured 5.5 to 5.7! I may need to rethink my pH levels for outdoor watering. Look how happy they are!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2012)

From Wikipedia:




> The pH of rain varies, especially due to its origin. On Americas East Coast, rain that is derived from the Atlantic Ocean typically has a pH of 5.0-5.6; rain that comes across the continental from the west has a pH of 3.8-4.8; and local thunderstorms can have a pH as low as 2.0.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 13, 2012)

This would be why I tell people that checking PH in soil is pretty much irrelevant. The soil naturally buffers the PH of the water/rain so that the elements are still able to be absorbed by the plants.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call Bullshit on the wikipedia info...

2.0 would be acid rain, lol.

I live on the west coast, and our rain usually was around 5.9, and the PPM were between 10-15.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2012)

I think they are talking about acid rain near factories in that instance. IMO


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 15, 2012)

HinduWiff said:


> that bitch is older than dirt! hahah never even seeen one


I have been an audiophile for 35 years, managed hifi store, owned an online hi-end hifi store and never saw one of these. Sent photo to some buds for their input


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 15, 2012)

Mohican said:


> 500 watts per channel. I could hook up three 400 W HIDs and have them dance to the music I play for my girl!


You're not far off. Preston Nichols (famous for working on Montauk Project- black ops) has his audio connected to lights above his couch for healing/meditation... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPJYRucxjqA&feature=plcp


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 15, 2012)

Mo here is the root pic you asked for. It is from my hpa. Still not dialed in (no root hairs). No pic either. RIU not clicking through

You can find it here. See my journal: page 26 # 257. I tried to post it on your thread, but RIU not clicking through from pic icon.

Not much has changed since taking this one


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Mo here is the root pic you asked for. It is from my hpa. Still not dialed in (no root hairs). No pic either. RIU not clicking through
> 
> You can find it here. See my journal: page 26 # 257. I tried to post it on your thread, but RIU not clicking through from pic icon.
> 
> Not much has changed since taking this one



Roots look amazing! Rep!


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks. Actually they won't be amazing until I can dial in the RH. so that all those condos are filled with little fuzzy white hairs.


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 16, 2012)

Delete Wrong thread


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi All,
Went shopping this weekend and picked up some new supplies. Here are just a few:


New trowel:










Soils and such:










A thingamaggigy:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey PetFlora,
Here is a pic of the back of the Psychedelic control center:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

OK - the roots are hanging in there. They look a little better. The plant is still dropping fan leaves by the hand full. Flushed this weekend and I am running week 2 of MOAB at 2ml per gal. Added some cal/mag, pH down, and bene tea. We will see how she looks at the end of the week. I think she has given her All.


Roots:






































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

Gotta be careful when there is a big plant in a small container! 
















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 16, 2012)

thirsty girls  outdoor girls puttin on a good show Mo


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice new upgrades mo! And that clone is gigantic...I wish to have a fat girl like that one of these days!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Nice new upgrades mo! And that clone is gigantic...I wish to have a fat girl like that one of these days!


I hope to have some decent bud some day like you!


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I hope to have some decent bud some day like you!


You will have much much more . You have one of the best looking gardens I've seen on this site and are much overdue on your buddage!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Lady J - you are a bit too generous!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

I never thought that top would grow this big. And it is not done yet! So many bud sites and it is tight. I wonder if it will stretch more?



Happy 11 Week Birthday!













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

I am going to manually give it the axe in a week (unless there is a miracle). Need to concentrate on the outside now. I will try another indoor in December. I was gifted some Swazi and I want to try and find some real Thai or Budha. Or I will try TGA Ace of Spades like Nugbuckets is.


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 17, 2012)

How much and where did you get the Composter?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2012)

$123 at OHS. Got it on "We pay the sales tax" weekend. I just saw the same model at my Farm store for $200!


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow that is cheap!!!! I wish I could put one outside on my apartment's balcony / porch without ppl wondering WTF lol. Country people are likely to knock on your door just to find out what it is...seriously!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I never thought that top would grow this big. And it is not done yet! So many bud sites and it is tight. I wonder if it will stretch more?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, 'i wonder if she's going to stretch more....' yeah Mo! she's got a good month of stretching to do yet i think!!! the nodes are starting to tighten up by the looks now so days getting shorter yes? Mo you are going to have buds longer than your arms. Enjoy and reap the rewards  actually i think you got a couple of donkey dicks there to.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey FlowaMasta!

I am very excited to see what happens now that they are getting the right food bug defense this year. The big clone is so different in structure than the other two. It is just so bushy with no real thick branches - they are all whispy. The Micro clone on the other hand has two main trunks that are going to be big. They are not expressing any node structure yet though - just big main trunks with a circle of fans at the top!


I am in the middle of transplanting the flower clone out of the container. It is solid roots and I cant even get water to soak in now. Taking pictures so you can have a laugh 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2012)

Success! No major blunders and no taproots coming out the bottom of the container!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2012)

Well she finally got rootbound and was repelling water so I had to take drastic measures - she needed a transplant!


This is how it looked when I started:












It looks like one plant but it is really two - the flower clone is in a container that is obscured by the bush:













When I nudged up the container there were no audible rips of roots and when I got her on her side there were only a few minor roots poking through the holes! 












The container was very rootbound and came out cleanly:












With the help of some poles and curbs she is in place and well watered!













Whew!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2012)

Here are a couple of pics of Big:






















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 18, 2012)

that did not look like fun transplanting that big girl.. 
boy"O"boy I bet she is gonna go nuts in the next few days


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 18, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Wow that is cheap!!!! I wish I could put one outside on my apartment's balcony / porch without ppl wondering WTF lol. Country people are likely to knock on your door just to find out what it is...seriously!


Composters have been around for a loooooong time. But, they have been expensive. This one is very reasonably priced. My grow style is aero & hpa, but I would use the compost outdoors

Lady J, you could hide it behind a screen, or small blind


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 18, 2012)

I just started my own redworm compost bin this year the garden veggies flip out over the tea it produces.. 
next year I will try to grow a monster like Mo..


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2012)

I love this Samsung camera! My macro shots were coming out blurry so I decided to give the stabilization feature a try and wow!


Here is a standard long shot:












Here are some macro shots:




















































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jul 19, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^real nice mohican


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2012)

You got a nice eye Mo. Very lovely shots


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 19, 2012)

Those buds look good despite all the troubles....think you will still get something worthy of rollin' up


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 19, 2012)

OOOOhhhhh yeaaaah MO  good work on the transplant! nice and clean, she will boom now! I wish i had your backyard


----------



## ourkansaw (Jul 19, 2012)

Really love the outdoor plants. I'm looking forward to their harvest... in... December? lol, I kid! I hope...


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 19, 2012)

ourkansaw said:


> Really love the outdoor plants. I'm looking forward to their harvest... in... December? lol, I kid! I hope...


Don't doubt it...100% sativa!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe I should start covering them! Just what I need - more chores!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2012)

Picked up my camera from the shop today - it was still wrong! However they asked me to show them what was wrong and then they took it in the back room and five minutes later it was fixed! Yay - I missed this little dude


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello Mo, Is that the same camera as Flowa's?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2012)

Yup! Samsung WB150F. I love this little picture maker.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi All!

I am back in business. I can't wait to get some bud macros in the morning. Until then, here are some shots from the outdoors!


Cloneville:











Big Clone:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2012)

Those outdoor shots were captured with my EOS. Here is a bud macro with the EOS:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2012)

These images were all captured with my Samsung WB150F:




Flower Clone Tip:












Big Clone Tips (some macro):

































Big Clone Trunk:












Big Clone Bush:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 24, 2012)

Amazing and absolutely gorgeous plants....as always!


----------



## Jeddy3000 (Jul 24, 2012)

following your entire grow....so many obstacles but you handle them like a champ! keep it up.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 24, 2012)

awesome Mo  lookin great!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 24, 2012)

hey there Mo, just stoppn by to show some love. those new shots are looking good keep it up..


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Mo, I can't believe I have never subbed your thread. *boggled* - Amazing grow you have going on. I still can't believe that monster outside is that clone. Nice job!

Mo, I have been in the market for a camera for quite some time now. I guess I have just been too lazy to do any research. That Samsung you're using appears to be pretty amazing and is priced to sell. I have only one question: Is this the Samsung you use, *Link #1* or this one, *Link #2*? Thanks.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome Amaximus!

I think those are both the same camera model. The only difference is color.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Picked up my camera from the shop today - it was still wrong! However they asked me to show them what was wrong and then they took it in the back room and five minutes later it was fixed! Yay - I missed this little dude


So what was wrong? And how did they fix it so quickly?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2012)

The selection button would not click on the right-hand side.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> The selection button would not click on the right-hand side.


weird..... hope you don't have any more troubles! they are a damn awesome camera though even with the couple of issues...anything digital these day has some sort of bug....mine has frozen a couple of times but overall been the best camera i've ever used. Easiest also!! they are getting cheap now and still really great value for money, i have tested a few newbies in shops and still haven't been beaten.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2012)

I did not realize how much I loved this camera until it was out for repair. Major shutterbug withdrawls!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2012)

Downloading my mainlining photos right now!!!!!


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Welcome Amaximus!
> 
> I think those are both the same camera model. The only difference is color.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo. I thought the only difference was the color but the $30 price difference had me confused.



Mohican said:


> Downloading my mainlining photos right now!!!!!


Are you going to be documenting your mainlining grow? I'll be following the rest of the crowd and trying this out myself but I'm a few weeks away from starting.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 26, 2012)

The white one was released later so it is considered an upgrade from the black - like a white iPhone.

I did my first topping last night. Pictures will follow soon. You know me - I gotta take a picture (or ten) of everything! hehe


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 26, 2012)

OK - I had a few seconds to crop a few pics:


Transplant to 2 gallon pot:























In the new pot (topped - missed a step - sorry)












Nugbuckets worthy?













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 26, 2012)

Go MO  you are in the flowering season now no? having lots of fun i see!!!! that little seedling is booming fast!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2012)

We have passed the solstice so the days are getting shorter. I have seen some preflowers popping up all over the place but no true buds yet. Last year it was September before there were flowers on the Mr. Goo plants. They looked very sativa but smelled very skunky. They were harvested a little early in mid-October. 

I expect this year's pure Sativa to go into late November or early December.


OK - Here are today's pics.


Big Clone:














Cloneville:













Indoor day 89:















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 28, 2012)

both of the outdoor girls look beautiful mate!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 29, 2012)

amazning work Mo!!! wowie! those outdoors have put ALL mine to shame LOL! just incredible how fast they grow when they are that big!  that large clone is going to be a ridiculous monster....i think I better fly up there to help you trim  Still going to get alot bigger yet!!! wait till you got nug happening LOL haha maniac. That is going to be like heaven in your backyard couple of months time  well it already is, Get a nice tent from the store Mo  you'll be sleepin out for a while soon!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2012)

The indoor Kessil grow is still going like the energizer bunny. Gave her some more water and the last of the bene tea. Can't see the roots very well so I do not know how they look. The leaf dropping has seemed to slow down and it is still getting new white hairs.











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2012)

Here are some close shots of the Malawi flowers:
































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 30, 2012)

I can't believe she's still alive!! there must not be enough light output to drain her at a sufficient rate perhaps and she is just hanging on for dear life  very strange indeed, i couldn't even guess what happens from here on ?! i think it would be anyones guess!! good luck Mo!* 'Miracle Mo' *more like it!!


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jul 31, 2012)

Nothing beats the sun..........god I wish I could grow outdoors.........beautiful outdoor girls/ nice job............your indoor one's are suffering from light deprivation, go easy on the nutes/beni teas due to your low light environment...........good luck grower


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2012)

Bottom screen fell this morning and bent the front cola branch. We will see if it turns golden brown now.


Outdoors - the clippings from mainline topping and trim that I stuck in the dirt are growing just fine - amazing!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 31, 2012)

Interesting stuff, Mo. 

I think your outdoor is gonna be much better weed than your indoor.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2012)

> I think your outdoor is gonna be much better weed than your indoor.


As long as the bugs do not infest or digest my hard work


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2012)

Indoor looks the same. I just go in there and say hi every morning and open up the room to let air in and then back to close up at lights out.

Outdoor is going nuts and just keeps getting bigger. I spray down the bushes a couple times a day to scare away bugs and strengthen the branches.


Got a surprise in my front yard. Over in the corner that I do not visit very often I have a very interesting new bush:























Anybody know what this is? I know, but I want to hear some guesses.





Here are my other bushes:





Big Clone this morning:















This evening:
















Cloneville:


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

is it a chili bush?? looks like it could be tasty 

outdoories lookin fiiiiiiiiiiiiine as!

bell peppers...capsicum??


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Aug 2, 2012)

Is it a pepper plant or a berry plant?


----------



## Dagga Boer (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome Dude, I grow Durban Poison 100% sativa, 100% South African!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice guess FlowaMasta and SouthTexas. It is in the nightshade family like tomatoes.  The fruit even looks like little tomatoes. However eating this fruit would kill you.


DEADLY NIGHTSHADE




> _*Atropa belladonna*_ or _*Atropa bella-donna*_, commonly known as *Belladonna* or *Deadly Nightshade*, is a perennial herbaceous plant in the family Solanaceae, native to Europe, North Africa, and Western Asia. The foliage and berries are extremely toxic, containing tropane alkaloids. These toxins include scopolamine and hyoscyamine which cause a bizarre delirium and hallucinations,[SUP][1][/SUP] and are also used as pharmaceutical anticholinergics. The drug atropine is derived from the plant.
> It has a long history of use as a medicine, cosmetic, and poison. Before the Middle Ages, it was used as an anesthetic for surgery; the ancient Romans used it as a poison (the wife of Emperor Augustus and the wife of Claudius both used it to murder contemporaries); and predating this, it was used to make poison tipped arrows. The genus name "atropa" comes from Atropos, one of the three Fates in Greek mythology, and the name "bella donna" is derived from Italian and means "beautiful woman" because the herb was consumed by women to dialate the pupils of the eyes to make them appear seductive.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 2, 2012)

you're a psycho!!! got some deadly plants there!! far out ey, breaking bad style


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dam who pissed u off!!! Lol


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2012)

It is just a weed that grew there by itself. A bird must have dropped it.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2012)

Indoor is busting out with new white hairs all over the place!

Outdoor is doing great. Getting some whiteflys so I need to stay on top of the situation.



Cloneville Tip:













Big Clone:












Ugly Reveg Flower Clone:



























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, your garden pix are really something special.


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 6, 2012)

Really amazing mo, truly! I wish I could come visit your garden!! The big clone is stunning...she deserves to be in a magazine, real talk!


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 6, 2012)

Miracle Mo. Nice one flo, but so true she is hangin in there thats for sure.. wont be much smoke but im sure it will be taisty all the same.. and your outdoor will totally make up for waisted weight thats for sure...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2012)

> Really amazing mo, truly! I wish I could come visit your garden!! The big clone is stunning...she deserves to be in a magazine, real talk!




When you move out here you should come down and help me trim!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2012)

Day 181 - About six months since I started this journey with this poor little plant. I have tried to kill her so many different ways and now I will drown her! Turned off the life support and her roots are sitting in water in the dark for a week to ferment away the carbs. 

She taught me so much about what not to do to an indoor plant in an LED setup. This is so weird to just turn it all off after six months of making sure it was all on and dialed in.


She was such a beautiful baby:











Cheers,
sniffle
Mo


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 8, 2012)

I would love to! 

Everyone complains about trimming, but for some reason, I really like it. Especially if you do it while smoking and conversating with good people . 

Count me in for next years harvest


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Day 181 - About six months since I started this journey with this poor little plant. I have tried to kill her so many different ways and now I will drown her! Turned off the life support and her roots are sitting in water in the dark for a week to ferment away the carbs.
> 
> She taught me so much about what not to do to an indoor plant in an LED setup. This is so weird to just turn it all off after six months of making sure it was all on and dialed in.
> 
> ...


Aw...well it's sad, but good that you got her to make it this far after everything. Are you going to try to smoke her? Will you be doing another indoor?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2012)

I guess I shouldn't be sad - she is still living as the outdoor clones.


Here are some pics:


Big Clone






































Cloneville:











Micro Clone main cola:

















Cheers,
Smiling
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 8, 2012)

ahhhhhh from this!!!???







to all this!!!??? i'd say you came out well and truly on top!!! The trick with Indoor i think is more lighting  led's just don't cut it for oomph and heat....













AMAAAAAAAAZING STUFF REALLY  IN 6 MONTHS......YEAH MAN I'D BE HAPPY~!


----------



## Fonzarelli (Aug 12, 2012)

Mohican,
Not sure if you ever got your "brown root" problem figured out yet, but I know why it was/is happening. I grow in hydroton sometimes and I get the same issue when my plants start getting huge. My last harvest I got 15 dry oz. off of one plant in a 1 gallon bucket filled with hydroton. My roots look like yours and are extremely compact. I couldn't even get the root ball out of the container last time and had to shatter the bucket to get them out because they were so dense. The biggest root was 1/2" thick and was as hard as steel.

The reason the roots get brown is because when your plants get so frickin huge, the root mass becomes way to clogged up and root bound. The water does not drain fast enough inbetween waterings and creates an oxygen-less environment. It's not due to the FloraNova. I use Canna nutes and they are much thinner and clearer. I even had one nasty spot of root rot in my root ball because the water does not drain off fast enough due to the thick ass roots.

The only thing that can be done to solve the issue is to not grow plants so big so that the root mass doesn't clog up the planting container. Or use a bigger container for the roots, like a 3 gallon or something. I've always been really impressed with how thick and huge the roots get in hydroton, but it's not good when they can't drain out.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 12, 2012)

Fonzarelli said:


> Mohican,
> Not sure if you ever got your "brown root" problem figured out yet, but I know why it was/is happening. I grow in hydroton sometimes and I get the same issue when my plants start getting huge. My last harvest I got 15 dry oz. off of one plant in a 1 gallon bucket filled with hydroton. My roots look like yours and are extremely compact. I couldn't even get the root ball out of the container last time and had to shatter the bucket to get them out because they were so dense. The biggest root was 1/2" thick and was as hard as steel.
> 
> The reason the roots get brown is because when your plants get so frickin huge, the root mass becomes way to clogged up and root bound. The water does not drain fast enough inbetween waterings and creates an oxygen-less environment. It's not due to the FloraNova. I use Canna nutes and they are much thinner and clearer. I even had one nasty spot of root rot in my root ball because the water does not drain off fast enough due to the thick ass roots.
> ...


That's a damn Big call to say you '*KNOW' *but your hearts in the right place 

i don't believe this is the issue at all....You can grow as big plant as you like, the root issue has nothing to do with plant size as the bigger a plant is, certain parts of the roots will harden off and branch out accordingly and the hard roots take on less water. Basic plant adaption the plant will build a root system big enough to support it's weight and nutritional needs. Mo's reservoir is plenty big enough in my opinion. Hydroton is a fantastic medium for plants but also requires less watering than perlite, so easier to over water, which can lead to root issues...I don't think it's possible to conclude an exact reason why Mo's roots went like this, there could be a few reasons or as simple as not enough lighting and heat in his environment. A good rule of thumb for new growers is do some basic research have a look at some grows online that show decent detail and easy to source materials, and basically go off what they do and if something goes wrong you will have a better idea what's at fault. But if trying new ways and custom everything it becomes guesswork or a multitude of problems. Hydro can be an easy ball game, or you can make it complicated. The latter may turn you off all together and we don't want that now do we 
If you or anyone is worried about power bills, i still say go for atleast a 250-400 watt HPS/MH a 250watt may increase your bill no more than 15-20% the money you will save in not buying street hay..... easily money for a new $200 G-spot Gold plated Bong. hehe You HAVE to have Light and you HAVE to have air. Not enough light and you are destined for issues.

Good luck Mo  still waitin on some of your gorgeous outdoories! they gotta be throwin out some flower pistils now?!?

After my good hard loooong stoned thinking session on cannabis tincture i came to this conclusion...with not enough lighting the leaves will not transpire or photosynthesize efficiently therefore the roots will retain water and not dry out at all. This i believe will cause a similar issue, not saying this _was_ but could of been....The roots need to be sucking, and they won't if they don't need to if you know what i mean. They will lay dormant, this got me thinking as to why you didn't get those 'root hairs' like fish bones, as they are the 'suckers' if you do a bit of reading on roots....finding a good balance will increase 02 in the root system and increase mass of root hairs. In addition to good lighting i'm saying.


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for all your useful information Flow...you're not just coaching Mo but many of us who follow this thread as well! I have learned much from your various posts in this thread....so I can't help but be curious...

Which method do you use to make your tincture?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 12, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I guess I shouldn't be sad - she is still living as the outdoor clones.
> 
> 
> Here are some pics:
> ...


Beautiful scenery. You created an mj landscape with that tiny seedling. Anton would love that. Quite a green thumb you have. Just how do you do it? I'm lost without a power cord.

But aren't you gonna need a staff on harvest day? Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2012)

Lady J is going to come help me harvest! 

I will break out my chainsaw hehe 


Should I do a smoke report of my perscriptions?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2012)

Here is a quick update of the outdoor grow. I have started feeding bloom nutes and I can already see the tops bulking up!



Big Clone:














Cloneville:















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 12, 2012)

Lmao yup...I'm all the staff you need! And I'm cheap labor, all I need is a joint every couple hours lol.

Wish my medicine cabinet looked like yours...I'd probably find a host of new illnesses to justify having my meds as often as humanely possible 

You can see the tops on the big clone opening and reaching up for the sky...those flowers are going to start busting out any time now! Must be amazing to get to wake up and see those huge bushes in your yard every day...I envy you!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2012)

They make me happy to wake up early and mix them up their breakfast


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Aug 12, 2012)

WOW those outdoor girls!!!/ I'm not even gonna guess what they will yield, should be enough for you..........hey Mo what your smoke report on that green candy????


----------



## lordjin (Aug 12, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Lady J is going to come help me harvest!
> 
> I will break out my chainsaw hehe
> 
> ...


You really like to try a bit of everything, don't you? Wow. Nice.


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Aug 12, 2012)

If I had the chance to try that many at any given time I would b b a. Very very happy man!!!! Lucky lucky Man!!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2012)

They all smell the same so I could not pick one by smell. Must try them all to find a winner. I was happy to find some Thai.


My indoor chop and trim are done. Keep getting this smell of sulfur - is that normal for indoor?


Trimmed while watching the closing ceremony of the Olympics.


This weather is killing my shoulder. The girls are loving it though.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 13, 2012)

Fonzarelli said:


> Mohican,
> Not sure if you ever got your "brown root" problem figured out yet, but I know why it was/is happening. I grow in hydroton sometimes and I get the same issue when my plants start getting huge. My last harvest I got 15 dry oz. off of one plant in a 1 gallon bucket filled with hydroton. My roots look like yours and are extremely compact. I couldn't even get the root ball out of the container last time and had to shatter the bucket to get them out because they were so dense. The biggest root was 1/2" thick and was as hard as steel.
> 
> The reason the roots get brown is because when your plants get so frickin huge, the root mass becomes way to clogged up and root bound. The water does not drain fast enough in between waterings and creates an oxygen-less environment. It's not due to the FloraNova. I use Canna nutes and they are much thinner and clearer. I even had one nasty spot of root rot in my root ball because the water does not drain off fast enough due to the thick ass roots.
> ...




You should see them in lava rock. Plus my lp aero delivery system has something to do with it


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2012)

Going to try some pulverised lava rock soil to try and make Maui soil on my next grow. I need to contact a Maui farmer to find out what the soil contains up in Kula.


Last root shot for you to laugh at:

































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 14, 2012)

I think we all wanna see it hangin up  You will GET HIGH MO  that's the main thing!!! dry it slow and make the most that, and cure it, you will have some smoke for sure!! good luck with all Mo!


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, All these months and she is coming down.
Good luck with the chop, Mo!


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 14, 2012)

They were definitely staying too wet between feedings. Check out my journal for my medium in action: lava rock+ Air Pot + low pressure spray heads


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2012)

OK time for a smoke report. I will compare these all to my MrGoo as a baseline.

Tonight it is Purple Kush
I was excited to see something purple at the dispensary so I thought I would give it a try.










The crystals were sparse and the color was very uniform without any noticable purple. It ground nicely and rolled well. It lit easily and the draw was good. The smoke is very smooth and it was very easy to smoke a whole Zig-Zag King Size solo. It was a very mild smoke and a very mild high. After smoking the whole joint I needed some hash to get high 


Good for smoking with newbies or on a date.


I give it 2 out of 5 smileys  


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 15, 2012)

excellent smoke report Mo  

i thought being a purple strain, it would of been killer?! If i seen that down ere i would say that looks like very well grown outdoor...by looks, but ofcourse i could be waaay off!


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice smoke report, Mo.

Too bad the purple wasn't as good as your report.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi All!

Quick update for all you fellow farmers. The weather is hot and humid - just what these ladies like!



Big Clone:












Cloneville:


























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 17, 2012)

CRAAAAAAAAZY!!!!!

LOVE THIS PIC TOO!!!!







just brilliant! bout time you updated hehe  used to your daily 30 pic updates lol can't rep you, you're good enough


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 17, 2012)

He is going to harvest enough to last him the whole year and then some!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2012)

They are definitely turning out to be monster bushes! Although it is all leaves. Where have all the flowers gone? hehe


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 17, 2012)

I thought I posted to you after you cut that indoor beast, Failed I did..
So im happy and sad for you. I know you put everything you got into that baby so enjoy what smoke you got from her an move on to the next. 
Your outdoor ladies are looking sexy as ever. So so jealous, my outdoor plant is only 18" tall. Lol, happy happy tho.
cheers~reggae


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I think we all wanna see it hangin up  You will GET HIGH MO  that's the main thing!!! dry it slow and make the most that, and cure it, you will have some smoke for sure!! good luck with all Mo!


So, Flowamasta is this what the rest of her looks like?


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow, Look at those girls! All I see are bushes and roofs. In another week or two your neighbors are going to disappear!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 18, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> So, Flowamasta is this what the rest of her looks like?




now i'm not sure if thats the nicest way of asking. So i'm just gonna rub this in. I'm saying........ no. and i JUST had breakfast, so eat that


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like a healthy breakfast!!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 22, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> So, Flowamasta is this what the rest of her looks like?


Gross, man. I'm so high, I couldn't figure out what that shit was under her bra for a few seconds. I was like, are those arms? What the fuck? Ewwww....


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 23, 2012)

OMG, I didn't even notice her belly fat covering the key board. EWWWWWWWWW is right


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Mo.......let's get back to admiring your Fat ladies........A pic update????


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 23, 2012)

yeah Mo  where's your


----------



## lordjin (Aug 24, 2012)

Where's the Mohican?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 24, 2012)

he's tried his indoor and passed out  and then he gets up, and passes out again. Lucky man


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 25, 2012)

The "hot" girl with the double barreled bunt scared him off!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2012)

On the road again!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

where'd those trees go??!!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

I demand to know what's going on here.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2012)

Still on the road!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Still on the road!


[video=youtube;1TD_pSeNelU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TD_pSeNelU[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi All!

Did ya miss me? I have been driving from the East coast back to CA. It is good to be home and my substitute garder did an amazing job of keeping the garden thriving (better than I did even).


Everything is bigger!



Big Clone:













Cloneville:















Cheers,
Mo




P.S. - The indoor is dry and ready for the jar.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 5, 2012)

They are MASSSSSSSSIVE!!!!!  WELL DONE MO, WHAT A BEAUTIFUL GARDEN!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks FlowaMasta!
My substitute gardener did so well my dead avocado is now sprouting new growth! 
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Sep 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Did ya miss me? I have been driving from the East coast back to CA. It is good to be home and my substitute garder did an amazing job of keeping the garden thriving (better than I did even).
> 
> ...


Looks great.

I had an idea. I was thinking about how great it would be to pose a model in front of and around very large tree-bushes like yours. Outdoor strobe photography is unreal.


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey Mohican!

Great grow thread!
Being from Southern Africa myself i had to comment on your grow.
When you buy Malawi Gold you get it a certain way and that is the only way you know you are buying the real deal!

It comes wrapped up in a dry banana leaf tied tightly around the bud with string.
After drying they usually bury them wrapped in hot, dry beach sand for a few days to let the flavour mature a bit more.

When smoked it is awesome!
One of the best i have had.
Get ready to laugh your ass off!!!


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Sep 5, 2012)

^^^^my favorite big bitches are back!!!!!!..........give a hug to your gardener for me


----------



## Lady.J (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh.....My.....God....WOW. That is all I can say. Best outdoor garden on RIU hands down.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 6, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks FlowaMasta!
> My substitute gardener did so well my dead avocado is now sprouting new growth!
> Cheers,
> Mo


Go on more trips.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 7, 2012)

gotta see the indoor stuff Mo!! thats what we're all waitin for!! how did she fair? has she got you nice and high!? macro pics


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 7, 2012)

i bought malawi gold when it first come out. i grew it once and didn't grow it out again until recently. i now have 6 of them in flower. i love the genetic. 

nice looking grow. good job.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2012)

The indoor is nice and dry and needs to be jarred. I am still afraid to smoke it due to all of the mistakes and jumble of chemicals I fed it and the black death on its roots. The sulfur smell is gone though and it has taken on the scent of a nice old school Hawaiian bud


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi All,
FlowaMasta reminded me that I had not given any updates on the indoor. I have not smoked her yet. She smells pretty nice - like a chocolate Thai smell.

Here are some pics:


Dried bud:











Jarred with extra hairs on top 











Jarred plus biggest colas:














Not a total failure 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2012)

Now for the big stuff!

The garden is going great guns. I am renaming Cloneville to WOG for Wall of Green!

Enjoy:


Big clone:









Big clone tips:





















WOG:











WOG Tips:










WOG up close:












Since the LED is done should I start a new thread for the outdoor or should I just keep going here? Let me know what you think.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> The indoor is nice and dry and needs to be jarred. I am still afraid to smoke it due to all of the mistakes and jumble of chemicals I fed it and the black death on its roots. The sulfur smell is gone though and it has taken on the scent of a nice old school Hawaiian bud


well done Mo  not a failure at all. Put it down to experience  go ahead and smoke the indoor man, if there is no mould and you dried it nice and slow, i dont see a reason not to give it a go  Might knock your socks off! 


smoke report!!

oh, and my opinion on keeping the thread going =  now you can turn her around! got another baby lined up for indoors yet? keen aren't i


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2012)

Tomorrow looks like a good day for smoking. I will give you a report as soon as I am able


----------



## lordjin (Sep 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Tomorrow looks like a good day for smoking. I will give you a report as soon as I am able


Do you not smoke every day? I need to be more like you.

Edit:
I think it would make sense to start a new thread. That outdoor is gonna be way more bomb. It looks like the strain was meant for outdoors.

I'm dying to see the harvest on this.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 9, 2012)

actually, yeah, fire up the outdoor thread! show them a malawi  seriously impressive stuff.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Sep 9, 2012)

That is one of the finest outdoor specimens i have ever seen. Mo rep+ to you my friend.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi All - I have started a new thread on the outdoor forum:

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/561571-holy-smoke-malawi-gold-outdoor.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

Photobucket broke the links on my pictures. If you are interested in seeing a particular photo, let me know. I still have them.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

I have reprinted this thread with pictures:

*Mohican's 2012 Indoor Malawi Grow*

Cheers,
Mo


----------

